# Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wie man in meinem anderen Thema unschwer erkennen kann fange ich mit dem Karpfenangeln an, um mehr Zeit in der Natur zu verbringen.

Btw: Bin auch schon fleißig am Einkaufen! 

Jetzt kam mir eine Idee die vllt auf gar kein Interesse stoßen wird, oder auf großes Interesse.

Und zwar... der BoardiBoilie |rolleyes

Die Idee ist folgende:

Wir, die User des Boards, Disukutieren über die Auswahl der Zutaten sowie Funktion ( Grobe Struktur etc.pp ) und des Durchmessers.
Ich stelle mich zur verfügung die Murmeln zu rollen, und da meine Freundin im Zoofachhandel arbeitet wären auch sachen wie Birdfood, Niegersaat, getrockneter Mais etc. gut zu beschaffen.

Sobald ein Rezept steht, werde ich also mal anfangen und versuchen die Boilies herzustellen ( Das kann ja als KFZ Mech. nicht all zu schwer sein:q )
Equipment wie Boiliegun und Rollbrett werden so oder so angeschafft.
Nach dem ganzen prozedere würde ich die Boilies in 1kg Frischhaltetüten verpacken und gegen übernahme der Versandkosten an diverse Angler verschicken, damit jeder sie mal testen kann.

( Sagen wir mal 10 Angler )

Die Idee mag vllt verrückt klingen, und gab es auch vllt schon, aber ich hätte da richtig Bock drauf.
Im Bmw Forum wo ich angemeldet bin machen wir öfter mal was "zusammen" und gerade das macht doch spaß...
Zusammen was auf die Beine stellen.

Erstmal sollte abgestimmt werden ob sowas überhaupt machbar ist, dann müsste man Diskutieren ob er Süß, Herb oder Fischig werden soll... ebenso die Größe und und und.

Es soll auch nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen soweit sein... wir können uns ja Zeit lassen.

Wie findet ihr die idee ?

Liebe Grüße Tommi#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

ist ja mal ne witzige idee finde ich, also ich bin immer für jeden scheiss zu haben.
aus erfahrung könnte ich schon einmal sagen das 16 mm nicht die schlechteste größe ist, und das nicht nur für kleine und mittlere karpfen.
ich habe seit einigen jahren boilies die ich rollen die nen guten anteil von waldmeister drin haben, auch den passenden dip mit dazu, läuft recht gut.. 
also meine idee wäre nen anteil von waldmeister mit drin ^^


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Das find ich schon mal Prima, das ich nicht der einzige bin der was von der Idee hält 

Es muss ja auch nicht in 4 Wochen fertig sein... aber es wäre doch toll wenn man auf lange Sicht was zaubern kann.

zur Not 2 versch. Sorten: Süß und Herb, daran soll es dann auch nicht scheitern.

Liebe Grüße Tommi


----------



## Angel-Kai (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,

ich finde die Idee auch garnicht so schlecht.
16mm ist eine gute Größe.
Ich stehe eher auf süße Boilies.
Vanielle und Pfirsich würde ich mal in den Raum werfen.
Auf das die Boilies orange-bräunlich werden!

Gruß Kai


----------



## spacecarp (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Also ich stell mal nen Grundrezept in den Raum, welches sich bei mir in den letzten 3 Jahren als sehr fängig herauskristallisiert hat und billig ist.

50% Aqua Garant Karpfenfutterpellets und Forellipellets gemahlen
Verhältnis 50/50
15% Vogelfuttermischung für Körner und Insektenfresser
20% Grieß
15% lösliche Anteile (Vitamealo, Cappuccinopulver)

Das Ergebnis ist ein relativ neutraler Boilie der sowohl tierische als auch pflanzliche Proteine beinhaltet.
Flavour und Attraktoren wie z.B. Gammarus oder Zuckmückenlarven kann man nach Gusto reintun, wobei ich sogar meißtens auf flavour verzichte und trotzdem fange


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moing

Klasse Idee, ich wäre auch dabei.

Bei süßen Boilies  ersetzen wir das Milchpulver mit Babynahrung "Humana Schlummermilch".  Das hat schon ein eigenes süßes Aroma. Einfach mal rein riechen.

LECKER

Was die Größe betrifft wäre ich auch für ein 16mm Boilie.

Geile Idee :vik:


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

mit den grundrezep ein wenig weiter oben würde sich schon was machen lassen, wie gesagt, recht neutral und daher gut zu verwenden.

kokusnussraspel bzw als pulver ist auch nie so wirklich schlecht, gutes aroma und die kokusnussraspeln machen den boilie schön offen so das sich duftstoffe ganz gut verbreiten.

aber viele köpfe, viele meinungen, aber wir werden schon was finden mit dem wir alle arbeiten könnten ^^


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Wenn erstmal das Grundrezept steht kann man sich ja über die Geschmacksrichtung gedanken machen und ggf. abstimmen.

Alle kann man natürlich nicht glücklich machen, aber wenn der großteil der User sich für einen Süßen und einen Herben Boilie entschieden haben, sind wir am Ziel.

Dippen etc. kann ja dann jeder wie er möchte!

Ich kann leider nicht all zu viele Tipps geben was man mit rein machen könnte.
Dafür stelle ich mich aber als "Bäcker" zur verfügung, besorge die Zutaten und mach die Murmeln fertig.
Die Tage mache ich dann für die Grundsachen ( die man so oder so brauch ) eine Einkaufsliste.
Ich selber brauche für ein paar Experimente eh noch was.

Das ist rein für die Community und keiner soll daran irgendwas verdienen.
Wir probieren eben was aus, jeder kann mitmachen und wenn es am Ende was wird haben wir alle was davon.


----------



## CarpCrakc (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Geile Ideen 
Ich wäre auch für 16mm Boilies.
Ich hab die beste Erfahrung mit eher gröberen Boilies gemacht , da sie doch schneller arbeiten .
Waldmeisterboilies fände ich mal wirklich sehr interessant 
Sonst tendier ich aber zu fisch bzw. süß , da ich herb nicht mag


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

na ja, verdienen würden wir wohl eh nichts :q

denn " DEN BOILIE"  werden wir nicht erfinden, aber ne spaßige sache ist es auf alle fälle, wenn das rezept steht werde ich auch mal 20-30 kg davon rollen und mal ne kleine futteraktion machen und das ganze mal 3-4 tage testen, mehr als nichts beißen kann ja nicht passieren.
habe vor jahren auch mal nen grundmix genommen, und meine 4 katzen die restlichen 4 zutaten wählen lassen, an welches töpfchen mit zutaten sie als ersten gegangen sind die habe ich genommen ^^

fix mal 4-5 kg gerollt und siehe da, ging sogar ganz gut, obwohl es schon ein recht merkwürdiger mix war, aber eigentlich ist es auch egal, ungewöhnlich ist ja nicht schlecht und der grundmix macht auch schon ne menge her.


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hoppala mit Herb meinte ich auch sowas wie Fischig etc, halt nicht süß.... kann natürlich auch eher Würzig sein, das kann man ja abstimmen für den 2. Boardiboilie ( Alleine der Name ist witzig )

Wenn es dann losgeht wird natürlich alles bebildert 

2 Boilieroller sind geordert in 16 und 20mm ebenso eine TeigGun.

Rezept sollte am ende für fertige 11kg Boilies süß und 11kg Boilies herb/fischig/würzig sein...
Ich jeweils 1kg + 10 User + 10 User

1kg zum antesten sollte denke ich mal reichen.

Nachrollen kann man dann immer noch, da muss man dann nur schauen wie man es macht.

Wichtig ist an oberster stelle:

Der Spaß an der Idee.
&
2 hochwertige durch User erstellte Boiliesorten

Die anderen ( ich kann nicht für alle Rollen ) können sich ja dann die Rezepte nachrollen.
Wäre nur Schade wenn die Murmeln dann irgendwann in der Bucht als HighEndIchVerdienMirEineGoldeneNaseMurmel enden würde...


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

na die " gefahr" das die dinger später als gelddruckmaschiene in der bucht landen ist mehr als klein .
ich rolle seit über 20 jahren, habe hunderte von verschiedenen boilierezepten zusammen geschustert, wobei einige wirklich gute rezepte dabei rausgekommen sind, aber eben auch viel mist oder durchschnittlich erfolgreiche.
der boilie, egal wie gut der mix ist, ist eben auch nur ein sehr kleiner teil des wirklich erfolgrichen angelns.
aber wer weiss, vielleicht erfinden wir ja wirklich was schönes, dann machen wir ne neue boilie-schmiede auf und nennen und bordie-baits ^^
vielleicht sollten wir den namen gleich mal schützen lassen :q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Bei Zutaten, wie Kokusnuss oder diverse Sämereien/Nüsse usw. immer dran denken: die sind ausschließlich was für des Angler's Nase |rolleyes

Die Rezeptoren des Karpfens sind auf Stoffe ausgelegt, die wasserlöslich sind - womit diverse Öle und Fette (Kokusnuss lässt grüßen!) komplett als für den Fisch wahrnehmbare Atraktoren ausscheiden.

Will man derartige Stoffe sinnvoll(!) verwenden, bedarf es Emulgatoren (Lecithine), die eine Verbindung mit dem Trägermedium Wasser zulassen bzw. herstellen.

Aminosäuren sind das A und O in einer fängigen Murmel. Man mag darüber denken, was man will aber die Herren Top-Secret haben vor Jahren schon erkannt, dass die Fängigkeit eines Boilies nichts mit dessen Geruch oder Geschmack zu tun hat, sondern mit der Tatsache, dass eine gesunde Aminomischung die Sinne (aka Rezeptoren) der Karpfen anspricht und die Murmel als fressbar signalsiert. Und derlei Aminosäuren bekommt man synthetisch hergestellt in pulverisierter Reinform.

Im Grunde reicht ein Maismehl mit etwas Biertreber/Bierhefe als Grundrezept vollkommen aus - Flavour, Farben, what ever kommt dann nur für unser Auge und unsere Nase rein :q


----------



## Black-Death (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

viele köche verderben den brei...ääähhh...boilie. 

klasse idee #6


----------



## allrounder13 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ich würde auf jeden fall etwas mit fischmehl machen. Süßes aroma kann man ja trotzdem hinzufügen. Als Grundmix Grieß/Mais/Soja-Mehl, Vogelfutter, Milchpulver, Fischmehl (oder Nussmehl im süßen boilie), Bierhefe und vielleicht Robin Red.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Was auch immer ihr macht, einer macht sich zusätzlich die Mühe und dokumentiert das von Anfang bis Fang mit Text + Fotos und bastelt einen anständigen Bericht daraus! |znaika:

Schöne Idee übrigens.


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Die Idee finde ich sehr Genial:vik:

Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich anfangen soll Boilies selber zu Rollen. Auch Wenn man zu Beginn vll. Ein paar Sachen kaufen muss und der Start vll. Etwas teurer ist sind doch die Folgekosten für weitere Boilies doch wesentlich geringer als sich ne Tüte Fertige zu kaufen oder?


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Das mit dem Bericht ist eine Klasse Idee. 

Wann wird abgestimmt welche Geschmacksrichtungen gerollt werden?

Gruß


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ich stelle mich als Esser zur Verfügung.
Ich probier die Dinger immer erst selbst, so ca. 5 Stück, und angel dann damit. Wenn ich nach den 5 merk, ich würd am liebsten die ganze Tüte fressen, sin se gut 


Ich würde Erdnüsse durch n Fleischwolf drehn, also zu nem Pulver mahlen und mit rein. Jeder, der schonmal Erdnüsse gekocht hat weiß warum. Die ganze Küche stinkt nach Erdnuss 
Und Karpfen stehn extrem drauf.
Wieviel davon rein, überlass ich anderen


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

also wenn das rezept richtig steht, rolle ich gerne ein paar kg, füttere ein paar tage an und gehe dann mal 2-3 tage los, mache gerne fotos und nen netten bericht, gegebenenfalls sogar mit fotos von fischen ^^


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Das ist ja auch der Plan, neben dem Spaß am ganzen.

Das fertige Ergebnis soll dann natürlich mal getestet werden... was bringt es uns wenn wir hier die creme de la creme gerollt haben, aber die Wasserschweine den Rüssel rumpfen 

Zum Abstimmen welche 2 Sorten wir nun letztendlich Rollen bedarf es denke ich noch etwas Zeit bis sich mehr Leute im Thema eingefunden haben.

Gibt es im Forum eine Abstimmfunktion die angepinnt werden kann ?

Meine Freundin hat eben mal Bilder gemacht von Birdfood im zufallsverfahren... ist natürlich noch mehr vorrätig, und das fehlende kann sie bestellen etc.
Finds nur nett das sie das somit ein wenig unterstützt.

Vllt ist ja was dabei ?! ( Grobes kann man ja mahlen )

LG Tommi


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Natürlich hat sie auch unnützens Fotografiert... aber woher soll sie das auch wissen!


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Kommt man beim Boilie Rollen billiger Weg als Fertige zu kaufen?


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

je nach Art denke ich schon das der Kilopreis geringer ist als fertige aus dem Fachhandel.

Gerade als "Vielangler" denke ich macht sich das bezahlt.

Aber eigentlich ist es doch eher der Spaß an der freude was zu rollen was auch fängt.
Und es ist selbstgemacht 

LG Tommi


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Nun ja ich beabsichtige in Zukunft auch mal längere Anfütter Aktion zu machen über einige Wochen und mit fertig Murmeln wäre das halt eine sehr sehr Teure Angelegenheit.

Und wenn ich mir was abrolle wären das Dan meist 10kg....Und bevor ich mir alles Bestelle will ich halt erst mal wissen ob es auch Lukrativ ist.


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Auf Dauer wird es günstiger. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Zutaten drauf an. Das wichtigste ist es du hast Spaß daran und produzierst deinen Köder selber.

:vik:


----------



## Marc 24 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Der Zeitaufwand ist enorm und es rentiert sich finanziell v.a. dann nicht, wenn man teure Zutaten verwendet.
Ich finde eure Idee super, bin aber selbst nicht dabei.
Ich rolle meine kleinen Mengen Boilies 1 Woche vorm Füttern/Angeln "ganz frisch" ab.


----------



## Pumba86 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Super interessante Idee!

Ich habe früher sehr gut auf Boilies mit einem großen Anteil Gries, Vogelfutter und Erdnussflavour von Pelzer gefangen.

Habe aus Faulheit allerdings schon einige Jahre nichts mehr gerollt


----------



## E30Tommi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Eigentlich müsste man doch auch viele Sachen aus dem normalen "Haushaltsbackbereich" verwenden können... 

Vanillezucker, Stangen zum reiben fürs aroma, diverse Flüssig-Dufstoffe etc.

Zumindest für die eher süßeren Boilies.

Und das Zeuch kostet ja eigentlich nicht die Welt wenn man nicht gerade Dr. Oetker nimmt.

Wichtig ist aber denke ich erstmal 2 Rezepte auf die Beine zu stellen, der kostenpunkt wird sich denke ich so oder so in Grenzen halten bei der Menge.
Erfahrungswerte sammeln!

Am besten wir fangen mit den Grundstoffen an die wir auf jedenfall benötigen... 
Den Geschmack stimmen wir dann alle zusammen ab in einer Liste für Süß und Herb/Würzig/Fischig.
Die jeweils erstplatzierten nehmen wir und fügen diese Stoffe dem Grundstoff bei.

Also ich freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## YdeeS (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Sorry aber was willst du mit einem Kilo Boilies testen ? Ich würde sagen mal locker 10 Kilo pro Person als Test und selbst daraus würde ich keine Rückschlüsse ziehen. Um zu testen ob ein Boilie wirklich fängt, bedarf es schon mehr als 2-3 damit zu fischen. Als ich früher noch nicht meinen persönlichen perfekten Boilie hatte, habe ich viel probiert. 

Die Tests sahen meist so aus das ich entweder 3-4 Tage vorgefüttert habe, jeden Tag 2-3 Kilo auf meinen Spots verteilt und bin dann am fünften Tag fischen gegangen.
Oder Taktik Nummer zwei, eine Schüttung vor dem Fischen, wo ich einen Tag vorher ca. 6-8 Kilo Boilies auf meinen Spots verteilt habe.

*Die Kiloangaben sind keinesfalls allgemein zu sehen. Ich kenne den Bestand im See und weiß, dass diese Menge nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein ist.*

Hab ich dann bei zwei dieser Methoden einen Boilie gefunden der nach mehreren malen Fischen gehen einigermaßen gefangen hat, habe ich ihn auf längere Zeit getestet. Dafür habe ich mir einen Spot gesucht der nicht zu überfischt ist und habe dort einen Langzeitfutterplatz aufgebaut.

Wenn nach 3-5 Monaten der Boilie konstant Fisch bringt, kann man von einem guten Boilie reden.

Worauf ich hinaus will, wollt ihr wirklich einen guten Boilie dem ihr vertraut würde ich zu einer wirklichen Testphase raten.

Sucht ihr einen Boilie den ihr ab und zu mal zum Instantfischen gebrauchen wollt, kauft euch welche von den gängigen Fertigboilies, dafür ist der Aufwand vom Rollen zuviel.


----------



## Shimano95 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Find ich ja mal ne geile idee 

jo 16mm find ich auch am besten !


----------



## antares1 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hallo Tommi,
jau finde ich auch mal ne tolle Idee , so angeln dann mehrere Angler in verschiedenen Gewässern und Orten mit den gleichen Boilies bin gespannt auf die Berichte .
Mit Waldmeister habe ich noch nichts gemacht , wäre mal was.

Würde gerne mit ausprobieren.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## docihh (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Das ist doch mal eine Inovative Idee.......... da ich selber Anfänger im Bereich Karpfen bin und auch selber Kochen möchte bin ich dabei #h


----------



## E30Tommi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

@ YdeeS 

Verstehe natürlich was du meinst un das klingt auch plausibel... aaaber... ich kann z.b. nicht 200kg Boilies rollen damit jeder 10kg zum Angeln hat.
Da werd ich ja bekloppt mit einem Rollbrett und Kochtopf... *lach*

Ich denke das so eine 1kg Probetüte schon durchaus fangen könnte, wenn man mit Partikel anfüttert etc.... eher soll sie aber zum begrabbeln und riechen dienen.

Dazu kommt noch das am Ende 2 Rezepte stehen mit Zutaten sowie Mengenangabe... 
Die die es möchten Rollen sich die Murmeln eh selber...

Von meiner Seite war das auch nur ein nett gemeinte Idee mit der 1kg "kennenlernTüte"...

Bzgl Instant oder nicht... das kann man denke ich jetzt so ohne Rezept nicht sagen... 
Ich denke aber schon das es darauf hinaus laufen könnte, alleine schon wegen der Haltbarkeit, frische, Zutaten und und und.
Da kann ich aber nichts genaues zu sagen bzgl Unerfahrenheit.

Ich denke nicht das es das Ziel ist mit 2 Boardiboilies im Schlepptau 3 Monatige Testphasen zu starten etc.
Vielmehr ist es der Spaß an der Sache und der Reiz was "eigenes" zu machen.
Wenn wir am Ende 2 Mumeln präsenteren können, können wir stolz sein.
Nachrollen kann sie sich jeder ( bzgl. Menge )

Liebe Grüße Tommi

PS: Schön das Idee gut ankommt!

Btw: Wer kann uns denn mal sagen ob wir oben eine Abstimmtabelle mit Geschmacksrichtungen anbringen können ?


----------



## Kristian98 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Aufjedenfall 16mm und Waldmeister das muss in einem Boilie drinne sein 

Biete mich sogar gerne als Tester an, sofern du willst. Kannst auf ein ausführlichen Testbericht hoffen


----------



## spacecarp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Also der von mir eingestellte Grundmix hat eine 3 jährige Testphase durchlaufen  Der hohe Anteil an speziell für die Karpfenaufzucht hergestellten Pellets garantiert die langzeitaufnahme bei den Fischen. Man darf sie halt nicht kaputtflavouren oder -konservieren.
Könnte evtl auch mal was abrollen. Rollbrett is ja schon da.
Nur hab ich grad aktuell nicht so viel Zeit wäre besser dann im September.

p.S. Man könnte sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen rollen treffen, sofern die Entfernungen mitspielen. Vielleicht ja sogar mehrere Gruppen z.B. eine für jede Geschmacksrichtung.


----------



## Carras (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin Jungs,



ich würd Euch mal eines empfehlen bei dieser Aktion hier.

Lest euch mal diese Sachen hier alle durch:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201876
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201853
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201854
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201856
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201859
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201860
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204887

Hier sind die Grundlagen aufgeführt. Das hilft bei der Erstellung eines Rezeptes und vor Allem verschafft es Hintergundwissen (Wieso, Weshalb, Warum).




Ich kenne so einen "Forumboilie" schon aus anderen Foren. Dort wurde das auch schon gemacht. Eine durchaus Interessante Sache.  Es hatte sich damals aber recht lange hin gezogen.
Weil es halt viele Leute gibt mit unterschiedliche Ansprüchen. So gingen die Meinungen über die zu verwendeten Zuaten weit auseinander.
Das war dann nur über Abstimmungen zu regeln.
Es wurde dabei auch klar unterschieden zw. zwei Boiliesorten (Birdy und Fischig)!
Man sieht es ja jetzt schon hier im Thread, es wird kunterbunt, kreuz und quer durcheinander gepostet. Da den Überblick zu behalten,...fällt irgendwann schwer.


Einfach wird die Sache nicht werden,...das kann ich jetzt schon sagen.
Aber wenn das Ergebnis stimmt,...why not.


Gruß


Gruß


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

sehr sehr geniale Idee  #6

werde den Thread hier weiterhin gespannt verfolgen...  

Kann nur leider nicht viel Beitragen da mir noch die Erfahrung im selbst rollen fehlt...


----------



## E30Tommi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Danke Carras für deinen Beitrag.

Gerade für mich als Murmelneuling ist das sehr interessant.
Werde mir das Gut durchlesen.

LG Tommi


----------



## Megacarp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Prima Idee!!!! 
Bin natürlich auch dabei hier soweit es mir möglich ist mitzugestalten.
Natürlich wird es in allen Fragen rund um Größe, Geschmack, Grundrezept... unterschiedliche Wünsche geben welche nicht alle realisiert werden können. Daher schlage ich vor wir bringen zu jeder Frage, z.B. ob wir Flavor verwenden wollen und wenn ja welches erst mal unsere Ideen in den Threat und stimmen dann ab. Und daraus was rauskommt kommt raus! 
Auch schlage ich vor dass wir uns vorerst für nur eine Boiliesorte entscheiden, z.B. Fruchtig, Fischig, Würzig oder was auch immer, damit es nicht zu komplex und schwer zu realisieren wird.
Gute Zutaten für das Grundrezept wären meiner Ansicht nach folgende: Fischmehl, Birdfood Eifutter, Sämereien (z.B. Mohn, Negersaat, Hirse...), Sojamehl, Vitamealo, Bierhefe, Hartweizengrieß, feines Maismehl, Reismehl/Weizenmehl, Egg Albumin/Lactalbumin.
Als Flavour werfe ich Mal für einen fischig/würzigen Boilie Maggi in den Raum äh Treath (meine Dosierungsempfehlung: 30ml/Kg Trockenmasse), da es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht nur ein Flavour ist sondern auch ein Attraktor! Hingegen würde ich bei einem süßen Boilie Zimt als Flavour verwenden da man diesen sehr gering dosieren kann (1% der Trockenmasse) und er dennoch dem Boilie einen starken Geschmack gibt. Man sollte aber bedenken, dass Zimt nicht löslich ist und ihn daher die Fische nicht auf Distanz wahrnehmen, aber eigentlich soll das Flavour die Fische ja auch nicht anlocken sondern den Boilies nur einen Wiedererkennungswert geben und gut schmecken.
Eine vielleicht interessante Idee wäre auch ca 10-15% fein gehacktes Frolic in den Boilie einzuarbeiten, da es meiner Erfahrung nach dazu führt dass der Boilie sofort von den Fischen akzeptiert wird. 
Falls wir uns für einen fischigen Boilie entscheiden könnte ich mir vorstellen zum Färben Robin Red zu verwenden, welches den Fischen auch noch gut schmecken soll (ich habe noch keine Erfahrungen mit diesem Birdfood, finde es aber äußerst interessant).
Falls wir hingegen einen süßen Boilie machen wollen würde ich zum Färben auf selbstgemachten Rote Bete Saft setzen bzw. Lebensmittelfarbe ( hierbei wäre ich für gelb, da diese Farbe oft schon alleine auf die Karpfen anziehend wirkt und auch noch im tiefen Wasser sichtbar ist).

Gruß
Megacarp


----------



## Favory (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Interesse wäre auf jeden Fall da...
Man könnte den Mix ja auch abrollen lassen. Das dürfte bei einer hohen Abnahmemenge den Preis ein wenig drücken.


----------



## Megacarp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Favory schrieb:


> Interesse wäre auf jeden Fall da...
> Man könnte den Mix ja auch abrollen lassen. Das dürfte bei einer hohen Abnahmemenge den Preis ein wenig drücken.



Das wäre sicherlich eine sinnvolle Idee, da der Threat wirklich jetzt schon so viel Anklang gefunden hat. Dann müssten wir uns nur noch auf eine Firma einigen und versuchen gut zu verhandeln!

Ich finde der Threat entwickelt sich bis jetzt klasse!


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Gerade für mich als Murmelneuling


Unter dem Aspekt würde ich an deiner Stelle, vorallem da bei dem vorhaben wahrscheinlich doch ein paar Kilo zusammen kommen, mir jemand suchen der Erfahrung im selber Rollen hat

Ansonsten finde ich die Idee echt gut:m


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

aus erfahrung kann ich sagen das sich da ein einfacher ausgewogner grundmix anbieten würde den wir schön verfeinern sollten.
als neuling was kompliziertes zu wollen wäre nicht gant so sinnvoll.
solieder grundmix dazu ein paar feinheiten und ab geht die wilde fahrt ^^


----------



## Megacarp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Firmen die einen Rollservice bieten sind z.B. Selfmadebaits und King-Baits. Beide Shops haben einen super Ruf, wobei ich beim 2. Shop sogar schon mal einen von mir zusammengestellten Mix bestellt habe um ihn daheim zu verarbeiten. Die Qualität der Ware und der Service konnten überzeugen!
Ich bin sicher, dass man bei Abnahme einer größeren Menge auch ordentlich Preisnachlässe je nach Menge aushandeln könnte.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Auch Future-Baits rollen ab.
Da ich 2 Angler aus deren "Team" kenne, könnte man durchaus evtl. nochmal nen Preisnachlass rausholen


----------



## E30Tommi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Unter dem Aspekt würde ich an deiner Stelle, vorallem da bei dem vorhaben wahrscheinlich doch ein paar Kilo zusammen kommen, mir jemand suchen der Erfahrung im selber Rollen hat
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich die Idee echt gut:m



Da sehe ich kein Problem drin ehrlich gesagt.
Wenn die Mischung stimmt bzw. der % Satz von jedem Inhalt dann wird der "teig" gelingen.
Das Rollen etc. ist nicht schwer, ebenso das "Garen" im kochenden Wasser, sowie auslegen zum abtrocknen.
Zur Not Frag ich eine Freundin, die Ist Konditorin |rolleyes mal was anderes wie 3. Stückige Hochzeitstorten.
Und irgendwann ist immer das 1. mal 
Ich sehe dem gelassen entgegen, gerade wenn man spaß an sowas hat.

Das mit dem Abrollen wäre natürlich auch eine idee, bzw. für die die nicht selber rollen wollen oder können, oder aber zich Kilos benötigen.

Bevor losgerollt wird sollten wir uns halt nur einig werden über folgende sachen:

Durchmesser ( Momentan wurden nur 16mm genannt )
1 oder 2 Sorten
Der Grundmix
Die Geschmacksrichtung ( Hier wird beim süßen Boilie eher zu Waldmeister tendiert )

Also heißt es abstimmen.


----------



## daci7 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> [...]
> Aminosäuren sind das A und O in einer fängigen Murmel. Man mag darüber denken, was man will aber die Herren Top-Secret haben vor Jahren schon erkannt, dass die Fängigkeit eines Boilies nichts mit dessen Geruch oder Geschmack zu tun hat, sondern mit der Tatsache, dass eine gesunde Aminomischung die Sinne (aka Rezeptoren) der Karpfen anspricht und die Murmel als fressbar signalsiert. Und derlei Aminosäuren bekommt man synthetisch hergestellt in pulverisierter Reinform.
> 
> Im Grunde reicht ein Maismehl mit etwas Biertreber/Bierhefe als Grundrezept vollkommen aus - Flavour, Farben, what ever kommt dann nur für unser Auge und unsere Nase rein :q



Gibt ja ne Menge versch. Zutaten die Aminosäuren enthalten - Fleisch-/Fischmehle und dergleichen zB.
Aber wie du sagtest gibts eben auch Aminomixe zum kaufen. Hat eigentlich jemand schonmal Trypton/Pepton zum Rollen benutzt? Das wird in der Mikrobiologie benutzt um komplexe Medien für Bakterien oder andere Organismen herzustellen und hat nen sehr hohen Anteil an freien Amiosäuren. Es sollte also eigentlich perfekt sein 
#h


----------



## spacecarp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Nimmt ja langsam Gestalt und Grenzen an hier.  jo abstimmungen werden sich nicht vermeiden lassen aber so kommt dann ja was raus dabei. Rollen lassen ist auch gut, nur müsste man sich halt vom dauerhaften Angebot der Schmiede unterscheiden und günstiger bleiben trotz allem, sonst kann man ja gleich dort kaufen.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung zeigt auch, dass ein solider grundmix mit den richtigen Attraktoren mehr bringt als der tollste Flavour. Bei mir haben sich da eben besonders Zuckmückenlarven, da natürliche Nahrung, bewährt.
Der Vorteil beim Rollen lassen ist natürlich, dass die Grundstoffe schon in größeren Mengen da sind.


----------



## Allesfänger (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Was wir auch besprechen müssten wäre nicht nur die Geschmacksrichtung ob Süß, Herb, Fisch tralala ... Sondern auch ob es ein Boilie sein soll der Lange liegt, oder ein Instantboilie etc. da gibt es ja viele Variationen.

mfg.


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Wie wäre es denn wenn wir jetzt einfach mal anfangen mit den ersten Abstimmungen?

Ich meine so Sachen wie Durchmesser und Anzahl der Sorten etc. Sollten doch recht schnell abgestimmt sein.

Also wie wäre es wenn wir einfach anfangen über den Durchmesser abzustimmen?


----------



## carppro (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi
Finde es ist ne geile Idee und würde sofort mitmachen also ich würde was fruchtiges nehmen da wir Sommr haben, und Ja ich weiß dass, das nur ein Märchen ist.
Als Größe würde ich 16er Empfehlen Weil ich finde es ist die ideale Größe.
Vielleicht Etwas Erdbeeremehl.

P.S Über das genaue Rezept würde ich mich sehr Freuen


----------



## Schleie! (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Wäre auch dabei. Allerdings würde ich meine Boilies in 18mm selbst rollen 
Würde eben das Rezept 1zu1 übernehmen!


----------



## Allesfänger (2. Juli 2013)

Das was jeder für Vorstellungen hat von Größe und Geschmack einfach so wie unten fortführend kopieren und einfügen. Wenn man das fortsetzt kommt so eine Liste dabei her raus. Über das Rezept kann man dann immer noch streiten. 

Z.b

Xxx: 16mm - Süß, Bird 
Jhl: 20mm - Fisch 
Wetezkd: 16mm - Bird, Fisch




Hier nun mein Vorschlag:




Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig


----------



## Allesfänger (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Soooooo:


Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig


Sonst verliert es doch den zusammenhang


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

16 mm, von mir aus auch nur fruchtig , fische eh fast nie fischig.... würde aber auch selbst rollen da ich eh wenigstens 10kg abrollen würde


----------



## Allesfänger (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Mein Gott, wenn jetzt jeder zu Faul ist mit Lesen oder es zu Kopieren und einzufügen. |uhoh:#d#d


Und nun macht es bitte richtig, nochmal werde ich es nicht schreiben.#q

Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix


----------



## carppro (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Trollwut: 20mm - Fruchtig


----------



## xnglxr 2000 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Trollwut: 20mm - Fruchtig
angler 2000: 16mm - Fruchtig-Waldmeister


----------



## CarpCrakc (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Trollwut: 20mm - Fruchtig
angler 2000: 16mm - Fruchtig-Waldmeister
CarpCrakc: 16mm-Frucht-Waldmeister


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
> wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
> teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
> Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - waldmeister nur der mix
> ...



es geht ja doch voran ^^
ach ja, ich natürlich auch waldmeister ^^


----------



## Megacarp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig (Waldmeister) - Nur der Mix
Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Trollwut: 20mm - Fruchtig
angler 2000: 16mm - Fruchtig-Waldmeister
CarpCrakc: 16mm-Frucht-Waldmeister 
Megacarp: 16mm - Fruchtig - Sorte: "Zimt+Waldmeister" - Nur ein Mix


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

16mm bin eher für was scharfes, habe uber Jahre sehr gute erfolge damit zu verzeichnen... An guten Zutaten darf man einfach nicht sparen ... Hier mein Mix !

Robin red,  Frischei, Spice-Mischung, Chili, Birdfood-Gelb, Rösthanf, Betain (N-Trymethylglycin),C.S.L.-Powder, Acid-Casein, Lactalbumin, Milchpulver-Vitamealo, Maisprotein, Eggalbumin,


Dieser boilie fetzt mal richtig !

www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4994&pictureid=46204


----------



## carppro (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> 16mm bin eher für was scharfes, habe uber Jahre sehr gute erfolge damit zu verzeichnen... An guten Zutaten darf man einfach nicht sparen ... Hier mein Mix !
> 
> Robin red,  Frischei, Spice-Mischung, Chili, Birdfood-Gelb, Rösthanf, Betain (N-Trymethylglycin),C.S.L.-Powder, Acid-Casein, Lactalbumin, Milchpulver-Vitamealo, Maisprotein, Eggalbumin,
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal ehrlich ist das so schwer die liste zu kopieren, seinen Namen rein zu schreiben, welche größe und welches Aroma?#q


----------



## Carras (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin Jungs

ein Tip:

die Auflistung hier im Thread alle paar Minuten zu erneuern bringt nicht viel. Das wird irgendwo zur totalen Verwirrung führen.
Ihr solltet zu der Abstimmung eigene Threads machen. Eine so genannte Umfrage platzieren! Da kann jeder sein Häkchen setzen wo er es haben möchte  und ihr kleistert den Thread hier nicht zu.

Ähnlich solltet ihr es dann bei der Geschmackrichtung machen. Wieder ein neuer Thread mit dazugehöriger Umfrage!

usw,....bis Ihr alle Dinge durch habt. Anschließend habt Ihr eine saubere Abstimmung zu allen Dingen und könnt darauf hin den Boilie umsetzen.


Gebe ich euch einfach mal so als Tip,...aus Erfahrung heraus!


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Angel-Kai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig (Waldmeister) - Nur der Mix
Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
Trollwut: 20mm - Fruchtig
angler 2000: 16mm - Fruchtig-Waldmeister
CarpCrakc: 16mm-Frucht-Waldmeister 
Megacarp: 16mm - Fruchtig - Sorte: "Zimt+Waldmeister" - Nur ein Mix
Angel-Kai: 16mm - Fruchtig - Pfirsich / Vanille


----------



## E30Tommi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Die Liste zu Kopieren und zu Erweitern ist ja schon mal ein Anfang und eine Gute Idee wie ich finde... so laufen die ganzen Empfehlungen Tipps und wünsche nicht ganz aus dem Ruder.


Bzgl. Für jede Abstimmung ein neues... das wären dann um die 4-5 Threads! 
Ich weiß ja nicht ob das toleriert wird für 1 Thema 5 weitere zu erstellen...

Ich denke auch das 16mm in Ordnung sind ( rein vom Bauchgefühl welches ja auch wichtig ist )
Geschmacklich kann ich mir was mit Robin Red vorstellen, und was süßeres mit Kokos oder Waldmeister ( Würde ich sehr gerne mal ausprobieren da ich das noch nie gehört habe )

Aber andere können mit SIcherheit bessere empfehlungen geben.

Ich werd mal die Themen erstellen zur Abstimmung!

LG Tommi


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> na ja, verdienen würden wir wohl eh nichts :q
> 
> denn " DEN BOILIE"  werden wir nicht erfinden, aber ne spaßige sache ist es auf alle fälle, wenn das rezept steht werde ich auch mal 20-30 kg davon rollen und mal ne kleine futteraktion machen und das ganze mal 3-4 tage testen, mehr als nichts beißen kann ja nicht passieren.
> habe vor jahren auch mal nen grundmix genommen, und meine 4 katzen die restlichen 4 zutaten wählen lassen, an welches töpfchen mit zutaten sie als ersten gegangen sind die habe ich genommen ^^
> ...





Angel-Kai schrieb:


> Allesfänger: 16mm - Fisch, Süß
> wolkenkrieger: 18/20mm - Fisch, Fruchtig
> teilzeitgott: 16mm - Fruchtig (Waldmeister) - Nur der Mix
> Carppro: 16mm - Fruchtig - Nur der Mix
> ...



Ja schön und gut das jeder fruchtig nimmt, was macht ihr in Frühling oder im Herbst, ich glaub kaum das in kalten Jahreszeit so ein boilie funktioniert, aber ich habe schon gemerkt, hier sind wieder ein paar schlaue dabei ( Kids ) |bla: dann macht mal


----------



## carppro (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

So habe einen neuen Thread zur abstimmung gemacht einfach den link anklicken 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267339


----------



## E30Tommi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267341

bzgl. größe


----------



## carppro (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Tomi Größe ist auch dabei nur bei der Themen überschrift hatte ich vergessen es dazu zu schreiben. Ist aber dabei.


----------



## Angel-Kai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Ja schön und gut das jeder fruchtig nimmt, was macht ihr in Frühling oder im Herbst, ich glaub kaum das in kalten Jahreszeit so ein boilie funktioniert, aber ich habe schon gemerkt, hier sind wieder ein paar schlaue dabei ( Kids ) |bla: dann macht mal


Immer diese Miesmacher...
Wenn es danach geht brauchen wir 3 bis 4 Sorten... Es soll aber erst einmal eine Sorte gemacht werden. Was dann geschieht kann man ja mal sehen... Wenn das jemandem nicht gefällt, oder für Blödsinn hält, dann doch einfach mal enthalten!!! :g


----------



## Carras (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Ja schön und gut das jeder fruchtig nimmt, was macht ihr in Frühling oder im Herbst, ich glaub kaum das in kalten Jahreszeit so ein boilie funktioniert, aber ich habe schon gemerkt, hier sind wieder ein paar schlaue dabei ( Kids ) |bla: dann macht mal



Moin,


Logo kann ein Fruchtiger Boilie in kälteren Wassertemperaturen sehr gut funktionieren. Ggf sogar besser als eine Proteinbombe mit mächtig viel Fischmehl u.ä.

Wenn man nen Fruchtigen Boilie macht und dabei nen Birdymix als Basis nimmt. Diesen mit gut löslichen Bestandteilen versetzt,...dann hat gerade so ein Boilie in kälterem Wasser eine bessere "Lockwirkung".

Gruß

Carras


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Ja schön und gut das jeder fruchtig nimmt, was macht ihr in Frühling oder im Herbst, ich glaub kaum das in kalten Jahreszeit so ein boilie funktioniert, aber ich habe schon gemerkt, hier sind wieder ein paar schlaue dabei ( Kids ) |bla: dann macht mal



man gut das ich scheinbar eines dieser kids bin mit meinen jugendlichen 42 jahren und nur 20 jahren erfahrung beim rollen :q

wenn es jemanden nicht paßt, muss man ja nicht mitmachen, die idee finde ich jedenfalls nicht übel.
um mal zum thema waldmeister oder fruchtig zu kommen, ich habe über 5 jahre an einen fruchtigen waldmeistermix gebastelt, der gut löslich ist und der das ganze jahr über fängt.
birdy-mix-anteile wie carras oben auch schon sagte und es gibt keine sonderlichen probleme.
ich habe schon einige sitzungen im winter gemacht da war es so arschkalt das die eisbären zum schutz zu mir mit ins zelt wollten und trotzdem habe ich mit fruchtig gefangen.
die geschmacksrichtung an sich spielt eh nur eine untergeordnete rolle, das ist mehr für die nase des anglers gedacht, weil es dann eh wenig sinn machen würde was fruchtiges zu rollen, weil fische in ihrer natur werde waldmeister, banane, erbeeren noch mais kennen.
und zur verwunderung beißen sie trotzdem auf solche kugeln.

was aber nicht unbedingt an der geschmacksrichtung liegt sondern mehr an der zusammensetzung der kugeln.
sie sollen satt machen, schmecken und gut zu verdauern sein.

das hier soll kein boilie für die firma xyz werden, sondern etwas das man vielleicht mal aus spaß testen kann und ein mix der vielleicht auch für anfänger selbst zu rollen ist wenn einem die kugeln gefallen und sie was bringen.

der te hat ne gute idee gehabt, und er hat sich nen kopf gemacht, das kann man unterstützen oder eben auch nicht, was man sich aber auf alle fälle sparen kann sind solche sinnfreien komentare wie sie von dir gekommen sind.

angeln im winter mal fein weiter mit deinen scharfen und fischigen boilies, jeder so wie er mag, du eben fischig, andere leute eben fruchtig, aber gleich alles mies zu machen spricht mehr dafür das du das kid bist.


----------



## E30Tommi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Schön das die Idee gefällt, das freut mich.

Leider kann ich nur nicht all zu viel zu den Zutaten etc. beitragen, da ich selber nicht die Erfahrung besitze groß hier auf den Putz zu hauen.

Ich verlasse mich da eher auf mein Bauchgefühl.

ich kann nur die Idee anbieten und meine Hilfe. ( Das Angebot mit den 1kg Testtüten steht natürlich nach wie vor )
Und gerade für unsere "kleinen" Hunter könnte das was sein die nicht unsummen an Geld zur verfügung haben um sich Hightechmurmeln anzuschaffen.

Aber seit gewarnt... ich bin fleißig am lesen... nicht das ich doch noch mal hier ein Rezept der Oberklasse präsentiere 

Mal eine Blöde frage nebenbei...

Ich konsumiere Sportbedingt Eiweiß/Protein Pulver in der Geschmacksrichtung Vanille...
Da ist drin: Molke Mich und Ei-Eiweiß...
Kann man sowas ( alleine schon wegen dem Vanillearoma ) nicht auch verarbeiten ?
Vom Preis abgesehen... meine das nur rein Theoretisch.

LG Tommi


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

mal vom preislichen abgesehen kannst du solche zutaten natürlich verwenden.
proteine sind ja nie schlecht und löslich sind diese sachen ja meist auch da aus pulver.
babymilch als pulver nehmen ja auch viele für ihre boilies.
carras hat da im boiliebereich tolle tipps reingestellt, da kannst du eigentlich alles erlesen was man für boilies nutzen kann.


----------



## carppro (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Vielen Dank das sich mache leute auch mal für die Kidis einsetzten und außerdem ist es nur ein märchen im winter fischig im sommer fruchtig zur information für anaconda ich bin 13 und habe 10 Jahre karpfen erfahrung und fange nicht schlecht da manche vorurteile über kids nicht stimmen wie: Die brauchen immer einen der dabei weil sie allein nicht angeln können.
Thomas würde sagen wenn die Umfrage abgelaufen ist macht einer einen neuen Thread und da soll jeder mal seine lieblings zutat für die entsprechende Geschmacksrichtung schreiben  damit wir mal ein grobes Rezept haben.


----------



## YdeeS (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Ja schön und gut das jeder fruchtig nimmt, was macht ihr in Frühling oder im Herbst, ich glaub kaum das in kalten Jahreszeit so ein boilie funktioniert, aber ich habe schon gemerkt, hier sind wieder ein paar schlaue dabei ( Kids ) |bla: dann macht mal



Bevor du hier die "Kids" anmachst, erklär doch mal bitte wieso ein süßer Boilie, obwohl der Mix noch nicht einmal fest steht, nicht im Frühjahr und Herbst fangen soll ?
So gut wie allen süßen Flavour basieren auf Alkoholbasis und diese arbeitet nun einmal besser im kalten Wasser als ölhaltige.

Das sind wieder diese dummen Vorurteile von wegen süß nur im Sommer und fischig/herb im Frühjahr und Herbst. Das ist der größte Schwachsinn überhaut und wird nur von Leuten mit null Ahnung verbreitet.

So Aussagen zu treffen aufgrund von Unwissen und deswegen auch noch die Nachwuchsangler anzufahren ist echt unterste Schublade !!!


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Bevor du hier die "Kids" anmachst, erklär doch mal bitte wieso ein süßer Boilie, obwohl der Mix noch nicht einmal fest steht, nicht im Frühjahr und Herbst fangen soll ?
> So gut wie allen süßen Flavour basieren auf Alkoholbasis und diese arbeitet nun einmal besser im kalten Wasser als ölhaltige.
> 
> Das sind wieder diese dummen Vorurteile von wegen süß nur im Sommer und fischig/herb im Frühjahr und Herbst. Das ist der größte Schwachsinn überhaut und wird nur von Leuten mit null Ahnung verbreitet.
> ...



|good:


----------



## Allesfänger (3. Juli 2013)

Sehe ich genauso Wie Carras, dadurch das ein Fisch Boilie meist etwas fetter ist braucht er zum optimalen arbeiten höhere Temperaturen. 

Aber das soll hier jetzt nicht zum Thema werden.

Man kann auch einen Mix vom Carras nehmen welchen er in seinen Thread geschrieben hat, und ihn etwas abwandeln so wie ihr es wollt.


----------



## spacecarp (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Soo, hab mir auch mal die Rollserviceseiten angeschaut und finde dass Kingbaits schon nen recht guten Eindruck macht, und bei 100 Kg + ist der Preis auch sehr angenehm.
Die Auswahl der Mehle ist so, dass wir unseren Boilie dort ohne großen zusätzlichen Aufwand herstellen lassen können.
Über 100 Kg sollten wir ja easy kommen bei dem Interesse, welches hier herrscht.

Wenn wir die bis September gebacken bzw. gerollt bekommen, werde ich die mal am cavagnac testen und ne Bilderstory draus machen. #h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

@teilzeitgott

Jetzt haste mich mit deinem Waldmeister aber juckig gemacht 

Wie gibst du das zu? Den Sirup ausm Lidl & Co. oder gibt es das Zeuch auch anders?


----------



## CarpCrakc (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @teilzeitgott
> 
> Jetzt haste mich mit deinem Waldmeister aber juckig gemacht
> 
> Wie gibst du das zu? Den Sirup ausm Lidl & Co. oder gibt es das Zeuch auch anders?



Tritop  Oder du kochst dir deinen eigenen Sirup/Dip , ist jetzt leider zu spät , aber das hab ich auch schon zum trinken gemacht


----------



## E30Tommi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Oder was ist mit Wackelpuddingpulver ?

Weiß natürlich nicht wie sich das beim Kochen verhält...

Edit: Oder Waldgeist mit Wodka... ist die Murmel direkt konserviert... ( kleiner scherz )


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

jep, sirup einfach noch etwas einkochen lassen und in die flüssigmasse mit dazugeben.
und einen ganz kleinen anteil von waldmeister-pulver welches man für götterspeise benutz, aber nur 50g auf 1kg mix.
dazu noch nen schönen selbstgemachten dip und los geht es, nehmen die fische recht gut an, besonders graser und schleien scheinen das auch ganz gerne zu mögen, jedenfalls ist meine qwote da reichlich angestiegen, unter anderen dieses jahr mit einen 5 1/2 und einer über 6 pfund schweren schleie.

wenn es der richtige mix ist arbeite der boilie sehr schnell und hält doch locker 24 stunden am haar.

habe glaube ich 30 verschiedene waldmeistermixe versucht bis ich den hatte den ich wollte, war viel arbeit und noch viel mehr blanknächte ^^

aber jetzt kann ich nicht wirklich klagen, sicher, auch das ist wie andere boilies auch kein wundermix, aber schon ein ganz ordentlicher der seine fische bring.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> aber schon ein ganz ordentlicher der seine fische bring.



Weil er sich von der sonstigen Masse abhebt. Die Wasserschweinchen sind neugierig, wie kleine Kinder ... die nehmen auch erstmal alles in den Mund 

Noch ne Frage zum Einkochen lassen: kann man das drinnen machen oder sollte dazu die Feldküche im Garten aufgebaut werden?

Ich frag deswegen, weil ich schonmal Frolic in der Mikrowelle geröstet habe und danach fast den Scheidungsanwalt am Hals hatte :m

Die Hunde fanden den Gestank tagelang geil - meine Holde eher nicht


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

lol, ja das mit dem scheidungsanwald kenne ich auch, war kein frolic sondern wunderbarer krabben-boilie-mix ^^

das einkochen kannst du locker in der heimischen küche machen, riwcht kein stück schlimm, bisschen wasser, zucker und waldmeisterzeug dazu einkochen lassen bis du ein leichtes gelartiges zeugs hast, dann abkühlen lassen und nochmal nen kleinen schluck waldmeister pur mit rein.. schön durchziehen lassen, fertig ist der dip.
wenn du noch nen kleines pulver dazu machen willst, gelantienepulver und waldmeisterpulver 1-1 mischen und nach dem dippen einmal durchziehen, fertig.
mit ein wenig glück kann man meine boilies im nächsten jahr auch käuflich erwerben, stehe da noch ein wenig in verhandlungen mit verschiedenen firmen 
und wenn nicht, auch nicht so wild, dann habe ich sie wenigstens für mich alleine ^^


----------



## waschlabaschdu (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Bevor du hier die "Kids" anmachst, erklär doch mal bitte wieso ein süßer Boilie, obwohl der Mix noch nicht einmal fest steht, nicht im Frühjahr und Herbst fangen soll ?
> So gut wie allen süßen Flavour basieren auf Alkoholbasis und diese arbeitet nun einmal besser im kalten Wasser als ölhaltige.
> 
> Das sind wieder diese dummen Vorurteile von wegen süß nur im Sommer und fischig/herb im Frühjahr und Herbst. Das ist der größte Schwachsinn überhaut und wird nur von Leuten mit null Ahnung verbreitet.
> ...



|good:|good:


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Ich konsumiere Sportbedingt Eiweiß/Protein Pulver in der Geschmacksrichtung Vanille...
> Da ist drin: Molke Mich und Ei-Eiweiß...
> Kann man sowas ( alleine schon wegen dem Vanillearoma ) nicht auch verarbeiten ?
> Vom Preis abgesehen... meine das nur rein Theoretisch.
> ...



N Bekannter hat n Sporternährungsshop und hatte mir mal Kiloweise so probiertütchen geschenkt.
Nur n Boilie grundmix + das Zeug und ich hab echt nich schlehct gefangen. Da sProteinzeug bringt ja schon von Haus aus Geschmacksstoffe, etc. mit


----------



## Marc 24 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Ich konsumiere Sportbedingt Eiweiß/Protein Pulver in der Geschmacksrichtung Vanille...
> Da ist drin: Molke Mich und Ei-Eiweiß...
> Kann man sowas ( alleine schon wegen dem Vanillearoma ) nicht auch verarbeiten ?
> Vom Preis abgesehen... meine das nur rein Theoretisch.
> ...



Genau, der Preis ist entscheidend. "Mein" Eiweißpulver zum Muskelaufbau kostet 20€/kg und ist sogar noch ein recht Günstiges für den Proteingehalt.
Das ist mir aber zu teuer für einen Boiliemix.
Die günstigen Pulver haben i.d.R. einen sehr hohen Kohlenhydrat-Anteil. Je günstiger das Pulver, desto weniger Eiweiß und umso mehr Kohlenhydrate. Und Kohlenhydrate kann man deutlich günstiger haben (Maismehl etc.)


----------



## E30Tommi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Die Frage war auch nur rein aus Interesse 

Mir selber wären meine Supplements für´s Murmelrollen auch zu teuer.

Bzgl. der Sache mit dem Waldmeister ( das hat mich Neugierig gemacht )

Könnte man nicht die gerollten Boilies in Kochendes Wasser garen wo schon ein Schuss Waldmeisterkonzentrat enthalten ist ?
Oder macht das keinen sinn ?

LG Tommi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> ...
> Könnte man nicht die gerollten Boilies in Kochendes Wasser garen wo schon ein Schuss Waldmeisterkonzentrat enthalten ist ?
> Oder macht das keinen sinn ?
> 
> LG Tommi




Letzteres => es macht keinen Sinn


----------



## Carras (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin,

die Waldmeistergeschichte hört sich doch sehr interessant an.
Hab damit jetzt gar keine Erfahrungen.

Für mich würde sich die Frage stellen, wie hoch muss das Waldmeisterzeugs dosiert werden und Wie muss der Mix dazu aussehen?
Ich habe. z.B. schon mal mit Fruchtpulver (Melone) von Bechtolina experimentiert. Das Zeugs ist schon recht gut. Allerdings ist es dann beim Mix sinnvoll einen zu haben der pur,....sehr neutral riecht und schmeckt.

Wie wäre denn das hier für den Waldmeister Boilie ?
http://www.bechtolina.com/eisherstellung/products/Aromen-alkoholisch/Nr-420-Waldmeister-Aroma.html

Gruß

Carras


----------



## E30Tommi (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Letzteres => es macht keinen Sinn



Alles klar, kurz und knapp so mag ich das |rolleyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Carras schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Waldmeistergeschichte hört sich doch sehr interessant an.
> Hab damit jetzt gar keine Erfahrungen.
> ...



das wäre auch ne idee muss ich mal sagen...
für meinen waldmeisterboilie verwende ich 50g waldmeisterpulver für götterspeise und zusätzlich nen guten schluck circa 75-100 ml in die flüssigzutaten.
der mix an sich ist schon recht neutral, einfacher grundmix könnte man sagen allerdings mit kokusmehlanteilen und blaumohn mit drin... die dinger riechen und schmecken trotz allem recht gut nach waldmeister, zusammen mit dem dip jedenfalls im moment ne echte granate.
man sollte eben nur dauf achten das der mix ausgewogen ist und recht neutral von den grundzutaten.

auch unter vielen boilies bekannter firmen stecken keine mega großen geheimnisse.

ein einfacher mix den man mit waldmeister aufwerten könnte wäre zb .

200g sojamehl vollfett
100g sojamehl entfettet
100g hartweizengries
125g kokosflocken
125 g kokosmehl
150g maismehl
100g sahnepulver
40 g mohn geröstet
40g g mohn gemahlen
20g waldmeisterpulver ( götterspeise)

9 eier und nen schuss waldmeistersirup mit rein.

war eines meiner ersten rezepte in dieser richtung und hat auch seine fische gebracht..inzwischen habe ich das rezept ein wenig verfeinert.
aber dieser mix ist schön cremig und fettig, eigentlich ideal für den wasser.
und kokos und mohn werden eher selten in einem mix verwendet, so setzt man sich ein wenig von den anderen angelern ab.


----------



## E30Tommi (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Könnte man natürlich auch mit anderen Sorten/Geschmacksrichtungen machen oder ?

Götterspeise Himbeer + Sirup u.s.w.


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

@teilzeitgott :
Das Rezept klau ich mir mal 
Macht dir ja sicher nichts aus.
Warum nicht , aber es sind so viele von teilzeitgotts Idee mit dem Waldmeister angetan , dann lassen wir doch den mal oder nicht ?


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

:q das rezept ist auch zum " klauen" gedacht.
sonst hätte ich es ja kaum hier rein gestellt ^^

ist ein ganz einfacher aber durchaus brauchbarer mix der alleine durch die recht einfachen zutaten auch von anfängern leicht zu rollen sein sollte.


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Warum gibt es nicht mal ein typisch deutschen Boilie wie mit Pommes/Currywurst "Scharf" Geschmack? ^^
Gibt doch wirklich schon für jeden Mist irgendwelche Aromen.. ;-)

Sollte das jetzt einer Ausprobieren und der zum totalen Renner werden will ich am Gewinn beteiligt werden. *GRINS*


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

@ Teilzeitgott:
Rein aus Interesse: Was für einen Zweck hat das Sahnepulver? Das ist ja schon eine recht teure Zutat.
Gruss ROY


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

sahnepulver ist schön cremig und löslich, so kann der boilie besser arbeiten .


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Also cremig heisst leichter zu rollen?
Die Löslickeit könnte man doch durch billigere Zutaten erreichen.
Und was bezahlst du für ein kg Sahnepulver?
Beste Grüsse ROY


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

klar , um die löslichkeit zu erreichen könnte man zb kaffeeweisser nehmen, aber es geht mehr um den geschmackt.
was magst du lieber auf dem erdbeerkuchen, schlagsahne aus der sprühdose oder schöne frische sahne ?

kommt immer ein wenig darauf an was ich für solche pulverchen bei dem " dealer" meines vertrauens bezahle, ich rolle im jahr zwischen 100- 300kg boilies, da kaufe ich schon länger nicht mehr im kaufhaus meine pulverchen ^^


----------



## Carras (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin,

Kaffeweisser halt ich z.B. auch nicht für Ideal. Kann man mit den richtigen Milchpulver nicht vergleichen.
Kaffeeweisser besteht zu 50 % aus Glukosesirup, 20 % getrocknetes Milchfett und Milchzucker (Lactose) sowie weitere pflanzl. Fette, Zucker und Aromen
Unterm Strich ist da nur sehr, sehr wenig echtes "Milchpulver" wie z.B. Natriumkasein drin.
250 Gramm Gläser kosten auch gut über 1.-€. bei einem Kilo ist man da auch bei 4.-€ dabei. Für weniger Geld bekommt man aber schon Vitamealo oder andere echte Milchpulver.




Mal ein paar Gedankengänge von mir zum Boardiboile:

Das Grundgerüst würde ich auf Kohlehydrat Zutaten aufbauen:

Sojamehl Teilfett
Hartweizengrieß
Maismehl
Reismehl

Der Löslichkeit wegen würde ich auf jeden Fall irgend ein Milchpulver rein geben:

Vitamealo
Kälbermilchpulver
Lämmermilchpulver
Sahnepulver
Lactalbumin (hat auch zusätzlich ne härtende Wirkung).


Wenn man ne grobere Struktur drin haben will sollte über Birdfoods nachgedacht werden:

Quiko oder Witte Molens -> Eifutter
Haiths PTX
Haiths Nectarblend
Sämereien wie Mohn, Neegersaat o.ä.
oder auch gemahlene Seidenraupen oder Tigernussmehl

Und will man nen Fischigen Boilie,  ersetzt man den Birdfoodanteil einfach durch Fischmehl,...


Will man die Boilies Krebsresitent haben, sollte Egg Albumin mit rein ( 3-6 %, je nach Bedarf). Dann wird aber  auch die Löslichkeit der Boilies wieder abnehmen!


Wenn es dann um das zusetzen von lösl. Aminosäuren geht:

Betain
Bierhefeextrakt
Belanchan Powder
vorverdautes Fischmehl
Fischprotein
Erbsenproteinisolat
Leberextrakt
L Zero 30


Wie man das dann genau zusammenstellen kann,... wird sich hier  noch zeigen. Gibt ja auch noch andere Zutaten die man in Erwägung ziehen kann



Gruß


----------



## spacecarp (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

auch unter vielen boilies bekannter firmen stecken keine mega großen geheimnisse.

ein einfacher mix den man mit waldmeister aufwerten könnte wäre zb .

200g sojamehl vollfett
100g sojamehl entfettet
100g hartweizengries
125g kokosflocken
125 g kokosmehl
150g maismehl
100g sahnepulver
40 g mohn geröstet
40g g mohn gemahlen
20g waldmeisterpulver ( götterspeise)

9 eier und nen schuss waldmeistersirup mit rein.

für meinen Geschmack ein guter Mix, aus persönlicher Vorliebe würde ich das entfettete Sojamehl durch Maismehl und das Kokosmehl durch Fischmehl oder Pelletmehl ersetzen. Noch eine halbe Handvoll Nigersaat pro Kilo und fertig. Die lösliche Zutat ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so Wichtig. Da denke ich dass Vitamealo vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis am besten ist.


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

der oben von mir genannte mix war auch mehr als fruchtiger mix gedacht, mit fischigen mixen habe ich so gut wie gar nichts am hut.
habe mal 1 jahr von februar bis mitte november jeweils 1 rute mit fischigen und ein rute mit süssen boilies so eng an den spot nebeneinander gelegt wie möglich.... die dritte rute habe ich an einen anderen spot gelegt.
habe 17 verschiedene gewässer zu allen jahreszeiten beangelt... 87% auf fruchtig 13 % auf fischig.

ich selbst werde wohl nie wieder mit fischigen boilies angeln weil ich mit meinen fruchtigen oder nussigen durchaus mehr als zufrieden bin.

aber es soll ja auch einen fruchtigen und einen fischigen mix geben.

auch muss man das rezept oben nicht so nehmen, war wie gesagt auch nur ein möglicher mix der für alle ( auch die anfänger) einfach zu rollen wäre und die zutaten bekommt man auch überall.

bei fischigen rezepten lasse ich mich aber gerne mal überraschen ^^


----------



## spacecarp (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ja ich schrieb ja, persönliche Vorlieben. Bei mir ist das Verhältnis fischig fruchtig genau umgekehrt.

Der Mix wie ich ihn abgeändert habe ist immernoch eher neutral, zumindest mit Maismehl. Fischmehl an sich ist auch eher neutral, je nach dem welches man nimmt. 

Ich hab nur jetzt schon öfter von Stippfischern gehört und auch gesehen, dass im Laufe eines events die Fische nur noch auf Fischmehlhaltiges Futter reagierten, bzw. wenn sie Fischmehlhaltiges Futter gewöhnt sind dieses bevorzugen.

Diese Erkenntnis lässt mich seit 3 Jahren keinen Boilie mehr ohne fischigen Anteil rollen. 
Bei fruchtifgen Boilies mache ich den Mix lediglich neutraler indem ich Pellets und Öle weglasse.


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

schon komisch diese süss(fruchtig)  -  fischig vorlieben bei fisch und anglern ^^
aber solange alle ihren boilie finden, auch wieder fisch und angler sollten eigentlich ja alle zufrieden sein.

wir karpfenangler sind eh freaks, da darf auch jeder seine ganz speziellen vorlieben haben


----------



## Carras (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin zusammen,

wie gesagt:  Mein Tip!

Einen Basismix nehmen. Bestehend aus den Kohlehydraten, löslichen Bestandteilen (wie Milchpulver usw.) und ggf. noch den zusätzl. Attraktoren (Aminosäuren).
Wenn man damit ca. 75 bis 80 % der Mixmenge "erschlagen" hat,...bleiben noch 25 bis 20 % frei. Und diese 20 ode 25 % kann man dazu nutzen, daraus einen Fischmehl oder Birdyfoodboilie zu machen.

Sprich die restl % einfach mit Fischmehl auffüllen und man hat nen Fischmehlboilie. Oder die restl % mit Birdfood auffüllen. Dann kann man noch Fruchtflavour , Sweetner u.ä. rein tun und hat nen Süßen/Fruchtigen Boilie.


Denke, so würden die meisten Wünsche von allen mit einbezogen.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## E30Tommi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Denke ich mittlerweile auch.

Nur... selbst von den Basismixen gibt es ja wenn man mal schaut zich stück...

Also was machen wa )

LG Tommi

PS: Boiliegun, Boilieroller, und eine Elektrische Kaffeemühle sind schon eingetrudelt.. von mir aus kann es bald losgehen


----------



## molo9000 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

ich finde nur durch birdy oder Fischmehl wird es noch lange keine süßer oder fischiger boilie . Ich finde entweder oder und den ganzen mix abstimmen.


----------



## YdeeS (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



molo9000 schrieb:


> ich finde nur durch birdy oder Fischmehl wird es noch lange keine süßer oder fischiger boilie . Ich finde entweder oder und den ganzen mix abstimmen.



Na dann erzähl doch mal wie ein süßer Boilie Mix bei dir aussehen sollte.


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl doch mal wie ein süßer Boilie Mix bei dir aussehen sollte.



Jo darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt: 

Und immer unter der Promisse, dass der Mix auch für Anfänger einfach gehalten werden soll.


Gruß


----------



## Thomas83 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,

ich finde wie Carras und Teilzeitgott schrieben ein Kohlenhydrat basierendes Grundgerüst für einen süßen Boilie gut. Bei einem Fischmehlboilie verringere ich den Kohlenhydratanteil deutlich.

Ein einfaches Grundgerüst für einen süßen Boilie hat sich bei mir bewährt:
50-55% Grieß, Maismehl, Maisgrieß, Sojamehl vollfett
meinetwegen...
25% Maismehl
20% Grieß
10% Sojamehl vollfett

Ich verwende gerne Hanf, frisch sowie in gerösteter Form. Ich bevorzuge diesen sogar vor Birdfood, da Hanf gerade im Sommer ein guter Fettlieferant ist und die Durchlaufzeit im Darm, durch den hohen Schalenanteil, niedrig hält.
Also würde ich 20% Hanfanteil bevorzugen, z.B. in dieser Konstelation:
10% Rösthanf
10% Hanf, gekocht und danach püriert; ich gebe das dann immer in die Eier

Da ich gerne weiche Boilies fische, die gut ausschwemmen (der Hanf begünstigt das auch) würde ich 20% löslich vorschlagen... und zwar:
15% Vitamealo, als löslichen Grundbestandteil
5% Bierhefe, als Aminosäurenträger

Nun noch das gewünschte Waldmeister Pulver in 5% mit rein und der Waldmeisterboilie ist fertig.

Somit das Rezept nochmal zusammengefasst:
25% Maismehl
20% Grieß
10% Sojamhel vollfett
10% Rösthanf
10% Hanf, gekocht und püriert
15% Vitamealo
 5% Bierhefe
 5% Waldmeisterpulver

Sollte der Boilie härter gewünscht sein, einfach pro kg Trockenmix 30-50g Eggalbumin mit rauf. Ich dosiere Egg schon lange nicht mehr in den prozentualen Anteil des Mixes mit rein. Komischerweise habe ich mir bei süßen Mixen angewöhnt, Traubenzucker mit zu verarbeiten, ich nehme hier 2 EL pro kg Trockenmix... ob es was bringt sei dahingestellt... ist halt mein Sweetner und nimmt den leicht bitteren Geschmack einiger Zutaten raus.
Mit dem Waldmeister in flüssig: ich würde den Boilie damit vor dem einfrieren/einsalzen soaken.

Zum Fischmix:
Hier würde ich auf 40% kohlenhydrat haltige Binder reduzieren.
Z.B.:
20% Maismehl und 20% Grieß
Danach kommt bei mir Fischmehl in einer recht hohen Dosierung: Meinetwegen 35% eines LT Fischmehles oder sogar eine Kombination aus zwei Fischmehlen, ich würde zu 25% Anchovy Fischmehl und zu 10% Squid- oder Octopusmehl oder Granelenvollmehl tendieren.
Als grober Bestandteil kommt wieder 10 % Rösthanf mit rein.
Nun noch was für die Löslichkeit:
Ich bevorzuge im Fischmehlboilie auch lösliches Fischmehl, also 10% vorverdautes Fischmehl.
Als guten und günstigen Aminosäuren Träger würde ich wieder Bierhefe  verwenden... kann es etwas teurer sein bevorzuge ich lösliches Muschelprotein (SMP) oder wie Carras empfoheln L030 Fischprotein.
Das Rezept nochmal zusammengefasst:
20% Maismehl
20% Grieß
25% LT Fischmehl (Anchovy Fischmehl)
10% Squidmehl oder Garnelenvollmehl
10% Rösthanf
10% vorverdautes Fischmehl
 5% Bierhefe, SMP oder L030

Auch hier... sollte der Boilie härter gewünscht sein, einfach 30-50g Egg mit dazu geben. Als Geschmacksverstärker gebe ich immer 2 Teelöffel Salz auf ein Kg Trockenmix mit dazu.
Auf Liquid würde ich beim Rollen verzichten.
Auch hier würde ich wieder soaken, und zwar:
Ein Glas Belachan Paste aus dem Asialaden in 500ml Fischsauce aufkochen. Ein Teelöffel L030 oder SMP darin auflösen und fertig ist das Liquid.
Nach dem Trocknen einfach 25ml auf ein kg Boilies kippen, einen Tag einziehen lassen und dann frosten oder salzen.

LG Thomas


----------



## molo9000 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Nur so als Beispiel
400 g Reismehl
100 g Maismehl
300 g Birdfood  z.b: Nectarblend
100 g Hanf (am besten geröstet)
100 g Milchpulver 

Sonst hat sich auch noch walnuss mehl bei meinen süßen fruchtigen bewährt.

Und natürlich nen sweetener (Z.b Flüssig süßstoff oder NHDC)

Ich glaube der ist auch noch recht Anfänger freundlich 
wenn nicht sagt es mir und ich werd ihm nochmal umstellen.

Mfg molo9000


----------



## Carras (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



molo9000 schrieb:


> Nur so als Beispiel
> 400 g Reismehl
> 100 g Maismehl
> 300 g Birdfood  z.b: Nectarblend
> ...



Hi,

Dein Mix für nen Süßen / Fruchtigen Boilie ist jetzt vom Grundprinzip her auch nicht wirklich anders, als die Mixe unserer Gedanken.


Bei geröstetem Hanf muss man aufpassen.
Der geröstete Hanf hat einen sehr starken Eigengeschmack / Geruch.
Bei einer Dosierung von nur 4 oder 5 % in einem Fischmix z.B., sticht der Hanf schon deutlich heraus, obwohl eigentlich das Fischmehl im Geruch dominieren sollte!

Bei nem Süßen / fruchtigen Mix,...sehe ich das noch drastischer. Hier würde ich entweder sehr, sehr vorsichtig dosieren oder besser noch auf ungerösteten Hanf zurück greifen.

Ansonsten,...ja Hanf habe ich auch in meinem aktuellen Fischmix mit drin, eine gute Zutat, ohne wenn und aber.


Gruß


----------



## spacecarp (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Somit das Rezept nochmal zusammengefasst:
25% Maismehl
20% Grieß
10% Sojamhel vollfett
10% Rösthanf
10% Hanf, gekocht und püriert
15% Vitamealo
 5% Bierhefe
 5% Waldmeisterpulver

ich würd noch 5% Maismehl durch Vitamealo ersetzen, sollte trotzdem eine Nacht halten und arbeitet noch ein wenig intensiver. Ansonsten hätte ich gegen diesen Mix auch nichts einzuwenden.

 Alternativ das Sojamehl und die Bierhefe vielleicht durch gemahlenes Vogelfutter mit Insektenanteil ersetzen.


----------



## molo9000 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Carras woher beziehst du deinen Hanf denn.
Ich lass den von nem Freund selbst schrotten und rösten und der riecht immer sehr nussig.
wonach riecht deiner denn.

Mfg molo9000


----------



## Carras (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi Molo

ich beziehe meinen Hanf von den Boilieschmieden wie z.B. Selfmade Baits, Common Baits oder  auch mal anderen Shops wie Eurocarp usw.

Habe das auch mal versucht Futterhanf selbst zu Schroten (nicht Schrotten),...lass ich wieder bleiben. Durch den hohen Fett (Öl) Anteil verklebt da gerne die Mühle. Dann noch rösten,...da ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch.

Es mag sicher so sein, dass es davon abhängig ist, von welchem Lieferanten man das geröstete Hanfschrot hat.
Aber genau deswegen,...ist es nicht pauschal zu empfehlen, wenn man nen Mix haben möchte der einfach Neutral sein soll.

Gruß


----------



## molo9000 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

da hast du natürlich recht

Mfg molo9000


----------



## Thomas83 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,



			
				Carras schrieb:
			
		

> Bei geröstetem Hanf muss man aufpassen.
> Der geröstete Hanf hat einen sehr starken Eigengeschmack / Geruch.
> Bei einer Dosierung von nur 4 oder 5 % in einem Fischmix z.B., sticht  der Hanf schon deutlich heraus, obwohl eigentlich das Fischmehl im  Geruch dominieren sollte!



Sicher gebe ich dir recht, Carras. Hanf hat einen starken Geschmack!
Jedoch erachte ich Hanf, wie du auch erwähntest, für eine Top Zutat.
M.E. bringt Hanf mehr Vorteile gegenüber Birdfood. Der Fettgehalt kann bei kohlenhydratlastigen Mixen gut angehoben werden. Zudem ist der hohe Schalenanteil sher von Vorteil, wie ich auch schon erwähnte.
Zudem kommt, das ich finde, dass Rösthanf nicht unbedingt mehr Geschmack hat als Sojamehl. Beide Zutaten schmeckt man bei Dosierung ab 5-10% dominat aus süßen Mixen raus. Ich finde, durch die erwähnte Dextrose werden diese "bitteren" bzw. eher nussigen Geschmäcker etwas neutralisiert.
In den genannten Rezepten kann man auch auf den Rösthanf verzichten und 20% gekochten pürierten Hanf zusetzten! Dieser hat nahezu die selben Eigenschaften wie Rösthanf. Nur der Geschmack ist halt süßlich/neutraler und nicht so dominant nach Röstaroma.

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine ganze Zeit lang einen Erdbeerboilie ohne Sojamehl gerollt, da ich für meinen Geschmack das Sojamhel zu dominat fand. Nun verwende ich es, auf Grund der positiven Eigenschaften (Fettlieferant, Lysinquelle), wieder zu 10% im Mix und kann nichts negatives feststellen.

Es wird von neutralen Mix geredet... natürlich aus unserer Sicht. 
Ich finde, wenn wir von Waldmeister aus der Tüte reden welcher vermutlich aus Aroma (künstlich oder natruidentisch) besteht, etwas komisch von einem neutralem Mix zu reden.
M.E. sollte das Aroma nur für einen selbst sein um evtl. den letzten Funken mehr Vertrauen zu bekommen. Würden wir nun getrocknete pulverrisierte Waldmeisterblätter in dem Mix verarbeiten könnte man drüber diskutieren, aber bei dem Zeug aus der Tüte gehe ich mal stark von Aroma aus welches nicht natürlichem Ursprungs ist.
Somit habe ich den Waldmeisterzusatz nur eingebaut da er guten Anklang gefunden hat und ich schon öfter positive Erfahrungen von Waldmeister gehört habe.
Ich habe bei der Zusammentellung viel mehr auf das Nährwertprofil, Darmdurchlaufzeit Beschleunigung und das durch den leichten Hanf verursachte leichtere Schüttgewicht geachtet.
Macht man sich aus Waldmeister und Holunderblüte einen eigenen Sirup und gibt diesen mit in den Mix oder soakt die Boilies sieht die GEschichte wieder anders aus. Zudem ist dein genanntes Eispulver sicher eine Option, welches jedoch auch eine Mischung aus natürlichen und naturidentischen Aromen ist. Somit ist das Flavour wieder mal "nur" für uns. Der von mir genannte "süße" Mix wir auch ohne den Waldmeisteranteil seine Fische fangen... da bin ich mir sicher#h.

MfG Thomas


----------



## Carras (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi Thomas,

logo passt alles soweit.
Dass es ein Waldmeisterboilie werden soll, ist ja nicht gesetzt.
In der Abstimmung liegt glaub ein Fischmehlboile vorne!

Waldmeister fand nur ich und ein paar Andere, interessant. Heisst aber nicht, dass hier ein solcher entstehen soll.

In der Abstimmung liegen halt der fischige und der fruchtige (süße) vor allen anderen. 
Daher der Gedanke, mit dem Basis-Grundgemisch gut 75 % abzudecken.

Somit hat man die Möglichkeit mit den restl. 25 % einmal den Fischmix und einmal den "neutralen" Mix zu realisieren.


Und ja,...Waldmeister läuft zwangsläufig darauf hinaus, dass man mit irgend einer Art von Geschmacks- und Geruchsstoffen (Flavour) arbeiten muss. Und daher halte ich es für wichtig, dass der Mix zum Waldmeisterboilie selbst, recht neutral ist. Je Neutraler der Mix, umso besser kommt der Waldmeister heraus.

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

jep, es ist ja noch lange nicht gesagt das es waldmeister sein muss oder wird, war eben nur eine idee von mir das ich den waldmeistermix in den letzten jahren ganz erfolgreich einsetze.

dazu ist allerdings wirklich ein recht neutraler mix wie ich ihn oder auch carras eben gepostet haben von nöten.

aber man würde sich wundern wie schön ein boilie mit recht wenig waldmeisterpulver und einen schuss waldmeistersirup schon duftet.

ich persönlich habe mir dazu noch einen waldmeisterdip gezaubert...der das ganze unterstützt, aber wie gesagt, muss ja gar nicht waldmeister werden..gibt unendlich viele möglichkeiten.


----------



## kevinho (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Guten Tag 
Den Thread grad durch zufall gefunden, super ideen die ihr da habt.

Zum Waldmeister:
Vor 2 wochen ca hab ich am see von einem Mitangler nen Paar Boilies bekomm. Die haben gerochen wie Ahoi Brause Waldmeister und gefangen wie sau haben sie auch.

Vielleicht hilft es ja wem weiter von euch.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

moin
mit waldmeisterahoi-brause habe ich auch schon versuche gemacht, allerdings kann ich nach 3-5 jahren herumzaubern mit den waldmeisterboilies sagen das die ahoibrause nicht ganz so gut ist wie das waldmeisterpulver für die götterspeise.
allerdings haben wir uns ja noch gar nicht auf waldmeister geeinigt ^^


----------



## E30Tommi (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Kann mir mal jemand auf die sprünge helfen.... irgendwie habe ich komplett den Faden verloren *lach* ohje...

Also... die Idee mit einem Grundrezept bis 75% ist doch schon mal ideal... so wie ich das lese kann man daraus einen fischigen, sowie Fruchtig süßen Boilie zaubern... oder einen mit Birdfood... ist das korrekt ?

Das wäre ja dann schon mal die ideale Grundbasis worauf wir aufbauen können.

Jetzt stehen hier so viele Grundrezepte und Rezepte allgemein... welches ist denn nun "DAS" Grundrezept ?

Blick da nicht mehr ganz durch.

Laut Umfrage soll es ein Fischiger und ein Fruchtig/Süßer Boilie werden... somit hätten wir 2!
Durchmesser sagt die mehrheit 16mm ( das kann aber jeder machen wie er mag )

Vllt. kann mir einer Helfen das mal zusammen zu fassen.

Bzgl Fischmehl... sind das gemahlene Pellets ala Forelli und Karpfenpellets ? oder liege ich da falsch ?

Wird "unser" Boilie eher Instant ( also gibt relativ schnell seine Lockwirkung ab, was ja gerade für die Fr.-So. Fraktion die nicht vorfüttern wollen gut ist ) oder wird es einer, den man eine Woche tag für tag füttern muss ?

Danke euch.

Gruß Tommi


----------



## Carras (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi 

festgelegt ist noch gar nix. Bislang gibt es nur Vorschläge!

Auch das mit den 75 % neutraler Basismix, ist nur ein Vorschlag von mir, mehr nicht.

Wie schon mal erläutert: Hier helfen nur Abstimmungen weiter. Sonst kommt man auf keinen Nenner.

Über die grobe Geschmacksart und Größe wurde ja schon abgestimmt.

Nun könnte man als nächstes über den Basismix abstimmen. Z.B. nimmt man die 75 % Basismix oder geht man nen anderen Weg.
Danach kann man darüber abstimmen wie der Basismix wirken soll, sprich Instant oder Mittelmäßig oder lieber "versiegelt".
Erst wenn man das weiß, kann über die exakten Zusammensetzung des Mixes abstimmen, denn für jede Art gibt es eben spezielle Dinge(Mehle) welche dieses oder jenes eben besser unterstützen. Ja,...und dazu muss man aber erst mal wissen wie der Boilie werden soll (Instant? Mittelinstant? Versiegelt?).

Das andere ist eben auch:
Bei so nem Projekt, muss man dran bleiben. Da kann man es sich fast nicht erlauben, mal 5 Tage oder 8 Tage, nicht mehr aktiv teil zu nehmen, sonst verliert man erstens den Überblick. Und zweitens läuft man Gefahr, dass es komplett einschläft.
Die Erfahrung habe ich selbst schon gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Klingt logisch.

Also Abstimmen Abstimmen Abstimmen bis ins Detail... damit das was wird

So ist recht...

Wie soll also das nächste Thema mit der Umfrage aussehen ?

Hast Du da eine Idee ? Oder wer anders...


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

wie carras schon vorgeschlagen hat, ich finde sinnvoll eine umfrage zu machen ob man lieber einen löslichen oder einen versiegelten boilie nehmen sollte, die umfrage lassen wir eine woche laufen und dann können wir viel besser über den grundmix nachdenken.


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

so, um hier mal in schwung zu kommen habe ich ne umfrage reingestellt ob löslicher oder versiegelter boilie, läuft 9 tage, also bis nächstes wochenende.
danach machen wir uns endlich an den grundmix, damit wir dieses jahr auch noch mal was schaffen und den boilie auch testen können


----------



## E30Tommi (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Das ist doch super!

Wunderbar... 

Ich für meinen Teil habe für löslich gestimmt... ich zumindestens denke, das dieser für die meisten ( mich einbezogen ) am meisten sinn macht...
Nicht jeder hat zeit um unter der woche zum füttern zu fahren etc.
Und manchmal iszt das Gewässer auch nicht gerade um die ecke.

Viele werden wohl ( so wie ich ) das Wochenende von Freitag abend bis sonntag nutzen, und da wird ein löslicher am meisten bringen.

Auch wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, aber so im groben denke ich das


----------



## E30Tommi (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Kurze Zusammenfassung der Umfragen bzgl. des BoardiBoilies:

Die Mehrheit war für:

Größe: 16mm
Geschmack 1: Fischig
Geschmack 2: Fruchtig
Konsistenz: Löslich/Schnell Arbeitend.


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin zusammen,

gut dann kann es ja an den Mix selbst gehen.

Wäre nun die Frage:

wählt man einen Basismix (welcher nachher 75-80 % des gesamten Mixes abdeckt) und mit dem man dann nen Fischigen und nen Fruchtigen Mix erstellen kann? Oder sollen es zwei komplett unterschiedlich erstellte Mixe sein?

Gruß

Carras


----------



## E30Tommi (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ist es denn nötig bzw. sinnvoll für den Fischigen sowie Fruchtigen Boilie ein eigenes Grundrezept Herzustellen ?


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

man könnte durchaus ein und den selben grundmix nehmen.
75% basismix und dann eben auffüllen mit den entsprechenden zutaten eben fuchtig / fischig


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Ist es denn nötig bzw. sinnvoll für den Fischigen sowie Fruchtigen Boilie ein eigenes Grundrezept Herzustellen ?



Hi,

es ist prinzipiell nicht nötig.
Wenn man einen ausgewogenen, guten Basismix hat (der ja auch für Anfänger überschaubar sein soll), muss man nicht extra grundverschiedene Mixe "aufbauen".

Und aus diesem Punkt heraus, macht es dann auch Sinn.

Natürlich kann ein spezieller Fischmix, schon deutlich anders gestaltet sein, als ein neutral gehaltener Kohlehydratmix. Das kann dann durch verschiedene Pülverchen erreicht werden die eben zu einem Fischmix sehr gut passen. Wie z.B. L 030, vorverdautes Fischmehl, lösl. Fischprotein, Leberextrakt, Blutmehl, Krillmehl, Krabbenextrakt, Belanchan, GLM usw,....

Aber das ist absolut kein Muss. Bei einem Fischmix ist es durchaus schon ausreichend, wenn man die restl 25 % einfach mit gutem Fischmehl ausfüllt.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Der "spezielle" Fischmix muss aber nicht unbedingt besser sein als ein normaler ausgewogener Grundmix richtig ?

Obwohl was spezielles mit Sicherheit "hochwertiger" ist ?!


----------



## Thomas83 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,

damit es voran geht habe ich eine Umfrage zum Thema erstellt:
Zu 75% gleicher Bsaismix oder zwei grundverschiedene Mixe.
Also fleißig abstimmen#h.



			
				E30Tommi schrieb:
			
		

> Der "spezielle" Fischmix muss aber nicht unbedingt besser sein als ein normaler ausgewogener Grundmix richtig ?


Definiere "besser sein".|supergri Ich würde aber mal kurz und knapp mit... richtig antworten.



			
				E30Tommi schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl was spezielles mit Sicherheit "hochwertiger" ist ?!


Hochwertig werden, so denke ich, beide Mixe werden. Ein spezieller Fischmix ist halt anders, was Proteingehalt, Aminosäurenprofil etc. etc. betrifft, als ein gleicher Basis Mix der angepasst wird.
Meist wird ein angepasster Fischmix etwas teurer, aber auch das ist kein muss.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Meist wird ein angepasster Fischmix etwas teurer, aber auch das ist kein muss.
> ...



Hi,

Richtig, das ist kein Muß.

bleibt der Basismix gleich und man nimmt z.B. ein gutes Fischmehl für um die 3.-€ pro Kilo, kommt das günstiger als wenn man mit dem gleichen Basismix einen Birdfoodboilie macht.
Eifutter wie Quiko, Witte  Molen, Nectarblend u.ä. kosten nämlich mal schnell 1,5 bis 2,5 Euro mehr, als Fischmehl.
Was  Fischmixe meist teurer macht als Birdys, sind die speziellen Pülverchen zum ergänzen und verfeinern, welche ich schon erwähnt habe.

Und meiner Meinung nach muss ein Fischmix,..keine 45 oder 50 % Fischmehlanteil haben. Es geht auch mit 25 % schon,.. "Fischig". 
Meine Mixe haben meist so 35 bis 38 % Fischmehlanteil. Ich bewege mich da bei meinen Mixen, also irgendwo dazwischen.



Gruß


----------



## Thomas83 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin,

wie immer ist man sich einig#h.

Ich denke, nach der Umfrage die über den Mix entscheidet sollte man noch eine Umfrage starten was der Preis/kg sein sollte. Dann kann man einen/zwei guten Mix/Mixe basteln, der allen Teilnehmenden passt. Sicher ist der Preis immer von der Menge abhängig... jedoch lässt sich über eine Preisvorstellung der User ein ganz guter Überblick schaffen, was drin ist.
Schaun wir mal wo sich das hin entwickelt.#6
Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi

die Preis Umfrage könnte man doch auch gleich, parallel mit starten.
Oder?

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ich könnte eine Umfrage bzgl des preises starten, aber wie soll die ausschauen ?

KG Preis:

- 5-8 euro
-10-12 euro
- bis 15 euro

So ungefähr ?


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,

eher so:

bis 4 Euro
bis 5 Euro
bis 6 Euro
bis 7 Euro.

und wenn Du willst noch bis 8 Euro / Kilo und bis 9 Euro / Kilo

aber viel mehr brauchst Du normal nicht machen. Meine Mixe sind manchmal auch recht umfangreich. Aber über 8 oder 9 Euro pro kilo, komme ich da nicht (mehr).
 zw. 10 und 15.-€ / Kilo,.....halte ich dann schon wieder für übertrieben viel.  Man wird keinen Fisch mehr fangen, nur weil man nen Boilie künstlich und unnötig verteuert.

Zumal der Preis pro Kilo Boilie auch wieder geringer wird, als der des reinen Mixes. Durch die Zugabe der Eier, wird der Mix ja wieder etwas gestreckt. 


was man aber ggf beachten kann:
Es gibt da zwei, drei gewisse Dinge die einen Boilie ganz schnell teuer machen können, die man aber nicht vergessen sollte.
1. Flavour ! (das sind schnell mal 0,7 bis 1,5 € pro Kilo)
2. Konservierer ! falls jemand einen verwenden möchte oder muss!
3. Eier oder Eiersatzpulver kommen auch mit 0,7 bis 1,2 € pro Kilo drauf! 


Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

ich denke auch das wir für max 8-9 euro schon etwas sehr brauchbares zustande bringen würden.
meine mixe sind teilweise auch recht umfangreich und trotzdem komme ich gott sei dank nicht mehr auf 8-9 euro pro kg.

ausserdem sollten wir bedenken das der mix auch für schüler oder studis bezahlbar und machbar ist.

ein mix für 12-15 euro wird in den wenigsten fällen wirklich mehr fisch bringen, ein guter brauchbarer grundmix muss nicht immer die welt kosten.


----------



## E30Tommi (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Nein das ist mir schon klar, dachte nur um möglichst genau einzugrenzen wo das ganze liegen soll...

ich mach mal eine Umfrage auf!

Edit: Umfrage ist geparkt bis sie genehmigt wird.


----------



## Schleie! (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

ja, für 6-8€ bekommen wir einen super Mix hin. Denke auch, dass das für jeden bezahlbar ist und völlig ausreichend.


----------



## E30Tommi (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

So in ewa weiß man ja jetzt schon worauf es hinaus läuft...

Durchmesser: 16mm
2 Mixe: Fischig und Fruchtig
Löslich/Schnell arbeitend

Noch Aktive Umfragen, woran man aber schon erkennen kann was bei rauß kommt:

2 Mixe ( Für jeden Mix ein eigenes Grundrezept/Rezept
KG Preis: Zwischen 6 und 7 Euro


----------



## heidsch (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Boah Ey,

was denn hier los |kopfkrat ? Na ihr habt ja mal was vor :m !

Kurze Frage meinerseits:
Eure Preisvorstellung bezieht sich auf was? 
Auf den Kilopreis des Mixes oder auf den Ca.-Preis der fertiggerollten Boilies?

6-7 EUR auf das Kilo fertiggerollte Boilies finde ich annehmbar, jedoch nur auf den Mix bezogen echt zu teuer.
Bedenkt man noch den Aufwand/Kosten (Eier Strom etc.) welchen "Mann" zur Fertigstellung benötigt...

MfG Heidsch


PS: Achja fast vergessen: 
Weniger ist manchmal mehr ;-) ! Macht keine Wunderknödel draus!


----------



## Carras (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi Heidsch,

geht in der Umfrage um den Kilopreis des Mixes selbst.


Unterm Strich, ist es später fast ne Nullrechnung.

Kostet der Mix 6.-€ / Kilo, kommen min. nochmal 1.-€ pro Kilo hinzu für die Eier. Dann evtl. Flavour o.ä. dazu und schnell sind das nochmal 0,8 bis 1,2 € pro Kilo Mix dazu. wären wir in Summe also schon bei ca. 8.-€ / Kilo Mix.

Jetzt erreicht man aber durch die Zugabe der Eier eine Erhöhung der Masse. Man rechnet hier normal mit dem Faktor 1,4 bis 1,5.

Sprich aus einem Kilo Mix, werden durch Zugabe der Eier ca. 1,4 kg Boilies.

Dann die 8.-€ wieder durch 1,4 geteilt, ergibt dann ca. 5,70 € pro Kilo fertige Boilies.


Bei der Abstimmung sollte man also schon den Preis für den reinen Mix, ohne Flavour und Eier und was weis ich noch wählen.


Grüßle


----------



## spacecarp (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Bei Kingbaits kostet der Grundmix MIT Eiern ab 100Kg die wir ja sicher zusammenbekommen 2.25€ Dazu kämen nur noch flavour und irgendwelche speziellen Attraktoren.

Hier mal zum schauen was alles dabei wäre 

http://www.king-baits.de/index.php?screen=rollservice

oder versteh ich da was falsch?

Wenn ich einen Köder für 7€ will kauf ich meine bewährten von Frankenbaits oder roll selber. Nur so am Rande.

Ich denke mit maximal 6€/Kg sollten wir dicke hinkommen


----------



## -GT- (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ich verfolge nun das Thema schon eine ganze Weile und bin erst im Frühjahr diesen Jahres, nachdem ich dem modernen Spinnfischen viel Zeit gewidmet habe, zum gemütlichen Karpfenangeln gekommen. 
Mein Grund-Equipment steht bereits, vieles davon ist schon eingetroffen, leider bin ich dank Krankheitsfall momentan längere Zeit verhindert Wissen am Wasser zu sammeln. 

Woran ich mich bisher aber nicht "getraut" habe ist mich mit der Welt der Boilies vertraut zu machen. Habe zwar schon öfter Rezepte und Fachinfos durchwühlt, nicht zuletzt die endlosen Themen hier im Forum, aber das Thema gestaltet sich doch unheimlich komplex, sodass ich letztlich gedanklich immer wieder zu Fertigboilies gelange, aber im Prinzip keine Ahnung habe welche Eigenschaften die mitbringen und welche für meine Gegebenheiten funktionieren.

Von daher kann ich die ganze Aktion nur befürworten und es würde mich freuen solche Boilies mal zu testen bzw. mich auf dem Wege damit vertraut zu machen, weil man durch dieses Thema direkt Hintergrundwissen zum Boilie hat und so ein Köder dadurch sehr anschaulich wird. 
Würde halt schon gern mal in die Materie einsteigen, weil wir hier unheimlich viel Weißfisch haben und es mit Maden, Mais und sonstigen Kleinködern eine ziemlich langwierige Angelegenheit sein kann Karpfen gezielt zu beangeln. 

Von daher bin ich von der Idee und dem Projekt sehr begeistert und würde es befürworten, wenn man irgendwann den fertigen Board-Boilie vielleicht auch käuflich erwerben kann, wenn sich das Projekt hier etabliert. 

Danke also an dieser Stelle an die Profis, die sich konkrete Gedanken dazu machen #6


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

moin GT

ich denke nicht das es hier den bordie-boilie mal zu kaufen geben wird.
erstens ist der grundgedanke einen recht einfachen aufgebauten, durchdachten und für anfänger recht einfach zu rollenden boilie ins leben zu rufen.
wenn er noch fängig ist, wird sich wohl kaum jemand beklagen :q
ich denke das einige der erfahrenen füchse hier einen grundmix erstellen oder vorschlagen werden und den dann leicht aufgefüllt in einen fruchtigen bzw einen fischigen mix verwandeln werden.

auch wenn der boilie gut sein würde und fängig, wird es kaum möglich sein die wirklich zu vermarkten, da steckt mehr hinter als die meisten sich so vorstellen.

auch müßte man erstmal ne firma finden die bereit wäre so einen bordie-boilie auf den markt zu bringen.

kenne mich ein wenig mit dem thema aus da ich bekannte aus der branche kenne und zur zeit grade mit ein paar firmen in verhandlung für eines meiner rezepte stehe.
sagen wir es mal so... reich würde man daran nicht werden... im idealfall bekommt man einige kg seiner bolies umsonst...
auch wenn boilies oft nicht sehr günstig sind, verdienen an den kugeln mehr leute als man denkt.
für den " erfinder" eines rezeptes bleiben meist nur centbeträge über, wenn überhaupt.
ich kenne firmen die haben gute rezepte von guten anglern sausen lassen weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt, preis für ein kg boilies liegt bei sagen wir mal 8 euro, da bleibt nach abzug aller kosten und aller nebenverdienern auch nur oft 10-30 cent gewinn pro tüte boilies... ist alles immer nicht so schön und einfach wie man sich das vorstellt.

aber für anfänger gibt es auch die möglichkeit einfache rezepte zu rollen, selbst mit zutaten aus dem supermarkt und die sind dann auch nicht die allerschlechtesten.

das rezept soll hier so sein das jeder nach möglichkeit das rezept auch selber rollen kann.

aber schön das dir die grundidee gefällt.


----------



## -GT- (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ok, das leuchtet ein. 
Wie beschrieben bin ich auf dem Gebiet totaler Rookie was Zutaten, Zusammensetzung, Nutzen usw. angeht. 

Dachte jetzt auch nicht daran das ganze im großen Stil unter irgend einer Firma zu labeln, sondern das man evtl. von Leuten eine Kleinmenge abnehmen kann die sowieso rollen. 
Ich hätte als Einsteiger in die Materie natürlich weder das Wissen, noch die Möglichkeiten die Boilies selber abzurollen. 
Darum der Gedanke das man sich da für eine Aufwandsentschädigung von jemandem eine Menge mit abrollen lässt und derjenige sie zusendet. 
Ist jetzt aus meiner laienhaften Perspektive gedacht, weil ich hier ja keinen Markennamen, keine Entwicklungskosten und den ganzen Firlefanz mitfinanzieren muss, wenn jemand zu Hause für mich 2 kg abrollt und dafür Zutaten, Versand und die Arbeitszeit bezahlt bekommt. Außerdem wüsste ich dann was im Boilie drinsteckt und wie sich ein solcher Boilie dann verhält. 

War für mich als Anfänger in dem Bereich einfach eine nette Vorstellung davon profitieren zu können das Andere ihr Wissen offenbaren, um zusammen einen einfachen, aber effektiven Köder auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## E30Tommi (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi GT,

gerne kann ich dir, wenn es soweit ist, von jedem Boilie Geschmack 1kg gegen versandkosten zukommen lassen.

Wie anfangs im Thema angesprochen bin ich gerne bereit gegen Versand 1kg Testtüten für Junge Karpfenangler mit wenig Finanziellen Mitteln, und Leute die nicht die möglichkeit haben zu "sponsern"
Da ich da wirklich lust drauf habe, und ich einfach bei so aktionen den zusammenhalt schön finde wenn man was auf die Beine stellt.

So könntest du dir jede Sorte mal anschauen, und einfach mal losziehen um sie mal zu testen.

Wenn du gefallen an den Sorten findest gibt es 2 möglichkeiten mMn.

1. Das Rezept über Firmen ( siehe oben ) abrollen lassen
2. Boilieroller und Baitgun kaufen und selber loslegen.

Ich denke es soll auch nicht der Sinn sein das irgendeiner Privat ( mich einbezogen ) finanziellen profit aus der sache schlägt.

LG Tommi


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Muss man sich,  um n Kilo zu erhalten,  "bewerben "oder wie schauts da aus?


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

selber rollen ist eigentlich keine wirkliche kunst.
zutaten zusammen hauen, eier dazu, teig daraus machen, fertig.

mit einen boilieroller den man schon recht günstig kaufen kann hat man dann fix 1-2 kg fertig, kugeln kochen und gut ist.
carras hat dazu im themenbereicht rezepte und so wunderbare tipps mit reingestellt, für jeden anfänger im boilierollen ein muss finde ich.
1-2 kg boilies kann man sonst auch recht einfach mit der hand rollen, wie kleine hackbällchen eben 

ich denke die meisten haben so angefangen.

mit der zeit wirst du merken wieviel spaß es macht seine eigenen boilies herzustellen.


----------



## -GT- (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> mit der zeit wirst du merken wieviel spaß es macht seine eigenen boilies herzustellen.



Klar, ich bin ja jetzt schon total angefixt davon. Zumal ich bei unseren Gewässern auf lange Sicht garnicht drum herum komme, damit ich nicht ständig Beifang habe. 
Momentan hab ich auch die nötige Zeit, "dank" der OP, mich damit zu beschäftigen, aber so richtig blick ich halt durch die ganze Materie noch nicht durch. Bin ja schon froh das ich dank der ganzen "Thinking Tackle" Videos die man sich kostenlos anschauen kann, die ganzen Montagen, Rigs, Taktiken und Details des modernen Karpfenangelns kennen gelernt habe. 
Da kam mir dieses Thema hier quasi wie gerufen, um irgendwo mit dem Boilie-Angeln einzusteigen. Und was liegt näher, als es erstmal mit ein paar Kugeln zu probieren, die von klugen Köpfen veröffentlicht werden. 

Dabei zähle ich nicht zur "bedürfigen" oder "jungen" Gruppe, sondern bin halt schon bereit den Aufwand auch zu bezahlen, ohne das das hier in Massenproduktion ausarten soll. 

Wenn ich Gefallen an den Kugeln finden sollte, würde ich mir das selbstrollen vielleicht auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen und anfangen selber zu tüfteln. Bei mir braucht es halt nur den richtigen Anstoß so eine Sache anzufangen. Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich nicht glücklich, wenn ich ein paar Boilies bekannter Hersteller kaufe. Sollten diese ein paar Ansitze versagen finde ich vermutlich kein Vertrauen in die Methode. 
Mit einem soliden Grundrezept ist die Vertrauensbasis von Anfang an größer, der Gedanke sagt mir einfach viel mehr zu, weil man weiß was man bekommt und wie man es seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann.
Häufig komme ich auch nur zu Kurzansitzen von einem halben Tag, bei dem ich dann über einige Nachmittage oder Abende vorher füttern würde und am Angeltag dann das erste mal einen Haken im Wasser habe. Da will ich von Anfang an ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in die Köder haben, ohne das Gefühl zu haben das ich einfach nur Geld im See versenke. 
Kurzum : mir gefällt der Gedanke mit dem selbst rollen sehr gut, ich hab aber noch nicht das nötige Know-How und finde deshalb die Chance gut auf diesem Wege mal selbst gerollte testen zu können, ohne das ich Unmengen Geld in Fütteraktionen mit teuren nahmhaften Boilies unternehmen muss, sondern mir bei Bedarf dann selbst was rolle was meinen Bedürfnissen am Wasser entspricht. 

Ich werde das Ganze also einfach weiter aufmerksam verfolgen und hoffe mal das ich bald wieder fit bin, um überhaupt mal wieder am See sitzen zu können. Das ganze Material steht bereit, die ersten eigenen Rigs sind gebunden, da juckt es schon tierisch in den Fingern .


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

dann wünsche ich dir erstmal gute besserung.

solltest du mal fragen zum selberrollen haben kannst du mir gerne ne pn schicken, wenn ich kann helfe ich gerne und auch das eine oder ander rezept zum einstieg könnte ich dir dann zur verfügung stellen wenn du magst.


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Morgen GT,

denke auch nicht das du zu den "bedürftigen" gehörst... vllt. hast Du mich fasch verstanden.

Damit auch Junge/kleine Karpfenangler die noch nicht einer Tätigkeit nachgehen, nicht aus diesem Thema ausgeschlossen werden, da sie ggf. nicht mitmachen können, kam mir meine oben genannte Idee.

Die 2. Gruppe hat nichts mit bedürftig zu tun, sondern eher für Leute die vorerst noch kein Equipment dazu haben, die Murmeln vllt erstmal begrabbeln möchten etc.pp. bevor Boilieroller, Baitgun und Co. angeschafft werden.

Ich selber merke das ich in em Thema total aufgehe und habe mir deshalb diverses Material wie: 2 Boilieroller, Baitgun ( Silikonkartusche geschlossen bekommt man auch im Baumarkt ) mit diversen Aufsätzen, und einen AEG 3 stöckigen Dampfgarer  zugelegt.

Das zusammen hat alles um 80 euro gekostet.

Selbst wenn einem irgendwann der spaß daran vergeht, kann man wenigstens de Kram gebrauchen...
Baitgun für Sikaflex arbeiten an der Karosserie, Dampfgarer fürs Gemüse, und die Rollbretter für die Marzipankugel Herstellung *lach*


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Moin,

wie gesagt. Ich habe bei so einer Board Boilie Erstellung auch schon Erfahrungen in anderen Foren gesammelt.

Die Idee, dass irgendein Boiliehersteller die zwei Mixrezepte übernimmt und später dann die fertigen "Boardboilies" in seinem Onlineshop anbieten wird,...bleibt eher ein Traum.

Um das umzusetzen,...braucht man sehr gute Beziehungen zu jenen.
Zum einen spricht es ja nicht unbedingt für einen Boiliehersteller, wenn er die Rezepte für die Boilieproduktion, von den Usern eines Anglerboards, "benötigt".
Anderer Seits, muss das auch für Ihn ein Geschäft sein, an dem er etwas verdient. 
Es gibt ja einige Rollservices. Die Kosten pro Kilo dazu:   2 bis 3.-€ (inkl. Eier, aber ohne den Mix selbst!).

Somit würde unser Boardboilie nachher gar nicht mehr so günstig sein wie es gewünscht ist. Und dann kauft ihn keiner mehr,....
Was hätte der Boiliehersteller dann davon? Wenig bis nix!


Wir sollten uns hier auf die Erstellung der zwei Mixe konzentrieren. Mehr nicht.
Den Mix bei einem Boiliegersteller abmischen zu lassen ist kein Problem. Das machen inzwischen einige, ohne Zusatzkosten.

Wie der einzelne User dann zu fertigen Boilies kommt, kann er selbst entscheiden. 

- Selber rollen
- Rollservice in Anspruch nehmen
- oder bei Tommi bestellen 


@ Tommi:
pass auf was Du den Usern hier anbietest. Schnell hast Du da 30-40 Anfragen, die gerne alle mal 1 oder ggf. auch 2 oder 3 oder  4 kg von den Boilies Testweiße von Dir abgerollt haben wollen. Am besten dann noch beide Sorten!
Wenn Du dann mit Deiner Baitgun (Handbetrieb) und den zwei Rollbrettern und Deinem kl. Dampfgarer hier 100 oder noch mehr kg abrollen sollst, ohne dass Du selbts Boilies für Dich hast,....wird das ne Sache an der Du ganz schnell den Spass verlierst. Vor allem mit welchem Geräte rührst Du den Teig an?  100 kg oder mehr mit der Bohrmaschinen und Quirlaufsatz bzw. von Hand ? Das wird mir schon bei 10 kg zu viel.


Denk mal drüber nach 

Grüßle


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Lach nein nein... ich verstehe was Du meinst, aber so hatte ich das nicht vor.
Es soll schon im rahmen bleiben sprich 10 personen a 1kg Testtüte, einfach nur aus spaß an der sache.
Nicht weniger und nicht mehr.
Ich stell mich nicht hin und roll 100kg und verschenke die.

War also eher gedacht für Leute die noch nicht selber rollen können ( Equipment etc. ) und für Leute die der sache nicht trauen aber sie mal ausprobieren möchten.

Einfach als kleines "Snüfje"

Alles andere würde in eine Art "ausnutzen" enden.

Wer gefallen daran hat soll sie dann selber rollen, firmen beauftragen etc.

Aber nicht bei mir bestellen!!! Das ist nur ne nette Geste von meiner seite, danach muss gut sein, schließlich muss ich noch im KFZ Bereich meine Kunden betreuen, da kann und will ich nicht Säckeweise Boilies Rollen.
Hier stehen am ende 2 Rezepte und jeder kann die selber umsetzen... das ist der sinn.

Ich denke auch nicht das es sich lohnt mit den 2 mixen bei den Boilieschmieden zu hausieren...
Wie carras schon sagt würde das denke ich keinen geben.
Ausserdem Erfinden wir ja nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sondern 2 rezepte die für jeden gut umzusetzen sind.

Sinn ist es nicht das Rad neu zu erfinden, sondern gemeinsam was zu machen... der Spaß soll ganz vorne stehen dabei.

edit:/ Möchte mich an dieser stelle auch an Carras, Teilzeitgott und die anderen, für die rege anteilnahme bedanken, für die Tipps und und und... ganz große Klasse!


----------



## molo9000 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Bei Selfmade Baits bekommste doch sogar Rabatt wenn du dir den Mix da mischen lässt . Oder?

Mfg molo9000


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

ja, das mit dem angebot mit dem rollen für andere wollte ich dir auch schon sagen.
das wird schnell viel, sehe viel.
selbst 10 kg sind schon ne menge, mal abgesehen von den kosten, der lagerung, der zeit und das verschicken usw.
ich rolle im jahr so um die 100-120kg boilies und das ist schon ne menge.
ich finde du hast schon ne menge damit gemacht das du diese idee hier reingebracht hast, mach dir das leben nicht unnötig schwer.

ich denke du würdest es bald bedauern das angebot gemacht zu haben.
rezept erstellen und jeder kann dann selbst rollen, selbst 1 kg kann jeder schnell mit der hand rollen wenn er keinen baitgun oder nen roller hat.

dieser boilie wird kein wirklich extrem schwerer werden, das sollte jeder selber schaffen, dafür ist er ja auch gedacht.

lass es dir aus erfahrung sagen, das wächst dir sonst schnell über den kopf.


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ich weiß was Du und Carras mir damit sagen wollt.

Wie gesagt habe ich nicht vor zich Kilos zu rollen um sie dann zu verschenken.
Wie du schon sagst muss ich ja auch alles kaufen und bezahlen, und natürlich Faktor Zeit!

Die Testtüten war eine idee meinerseits...
Mehr aber auch nicht.. danach muss jeder selber sehen wie er es herstellt und bekommt.
Alles andere wäre auch ausnutzen und nutzniesen.

Ich bin halt jemand der gerne was für die Gemeinschaft macht... die 10kg Murmeln ( auch wenn das doof klingt ) tun mir nicht weh.
Vor allem war die idee für unsere kleinen Angler die wie ich finde manchmal zu stark in den Hintergrund gedrückt werden bzw. nicht ernst genommen werden ( hier jetzt nicht in dem Thema ).
Und daher stammt der eigentliche gedanke an die "Testmurmeln"

Und ist man damit zufrieden dann lohn es sich vllt. eher für den "kleinen mann" zu sparen für die zutaten und Brett + Baitgun, um sich selber Boilies herzustellen.


Ich selber habe ( auch wenn die Idee von mir kam ) auch einen nutzen davon.
Am Ende stehen hier 2 Rezepte die ich verwenden kann, und das obwohl ichnicht wirklich all zu viel dazu beitragen kann, aufgrund unerfahrenheit auf dem Gebiet.
Carras Themen haben mir schon sehr weiter geholfen, nur kann ich trotzdem nicht auf den Putz hauen nur weil es in der Theorie stimmt... erst muss ich praktisches Sammeln.


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

 na ja, du hattes ja die grundidee, von daher hast du schon ne menge getan finde ich.
es gibt da einen spruch..viele hände- schnelles ende..bedeutet... wenn wir hier mit einigen leuten am rezept schrauben werden dann bekommen wir schon was brauchbares hin denke ich.

und das einige mehr und andere weniger erfahrung haben ist auch normal, aller anfang ist schwer.
gott sei dank gibt es ja heute das inrenet und über keine fischart wird mehr geschrieben als über karpfen oder boilies.

das war früher leider anders, als ich angefangen habe mit boilies zu angeln, das war so 1985 !!!!! gab es wenig infos zu dem thema.
und die ersten boilies die ich rollte, die ersten rezepte waren, sagen wir es wie es war.. scheixxe 
weich wie watte, oder hart wie stein ..... nun ja, ich will nicht üner meine schwere kindheit klagen, sein wir froh das es heute doch einfacher ist brauchbare rezepte zu bekommen.
wir sind auf nem ganz guten weg denke ich.
fehlt eigentlich nur noch das wir uns auf die rezepte einigen, alles andere wie größe, löslichkeit und preis steht ja eigentlich schon fest.

ps.: ich finde es echt klasse das du dich so für die anfänger einsetzt.


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ja aller Anfang ist schwer, da sagst du was  wie bei allem!

Aber es funktioniert ganz gut wenn man sich für was interessiert... und man lernt schnell.
Jeder hat mal angefangen.

Dank Youtube, Foren und im allgemeinen das www. ist das aber gut umzusetzen... bzw. kommt man schnell in das Thema rein.

Meine Freundin lacht sich auch schon kaputt...Videos, Videos, Videos... und im Kaufland statt am Wurststand, schländert man in der Backabteilung rum um mal zu schauen was es da so gibt  *lach*

Ja eigentlich könnte man Anfangen, die Grundsachen wie größe, Preis pro kg mix, löslich, 2 rezepte etc. stehen ja feste.

LG Tommi

PS: zu den Anfängern... wie oft sehe ich am Forellensee wie die kleinen versuchen was zu fangen, mit tackle jehnseits von gut und böse, und die großen machen sich lustig... naja sind eher froh das nur sie fangen und nicht de kleinen... die aber dank bezahlung zum besatz beigetragen haben.
Da kann ich nicht mit leben... da muss geholfen werden 

Damals war ein junge am See mit Lidl Angelset... alle machten sich darüber lustig... die tollen Perrücken die er erzeugte mit der schnur... bis er dann alles in die ecke warf...
Mal kurz zur seite genommen, schnur neu aufgespuhlt, neue montage geklöppelt und erklärt was er zu tun hat... schon lief das ganze wie am schnürchen


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

ja, das ist die fanggeilheit von einigen leuten.
hauptsache sie fangen, und das sie selber mal kleine pimpfe waren vergessen sie gerne schnell.

das kenne ich, ich habe in unsere küche nen eigenen schrank mit meinen boiliezutaten und ne eigene gefriertrühe für meine boilies 
was machen wir nicht alles für unsere geliebten fischchen ^^


----------



## -GT- (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> denke auch nicht das du zu den "bedürftigen" gehörst... vllt. hast Du mich fasch verstanden.
> 
> Die 2. Gruppe hat nichts mit bedürftig zu tun, sondern eher für Leute die vorerst noch kein Equipment dazu haben, die Murmeln vllt erstmal begrabbeln möchten etc.pp. bevor Boilieroller, Baitgun und Co. angeschafft werden.



Moin Tommi, 

dann habe ich das in der Tat etwas fehlinterpretiert bzw. nicht so sehr daran gedacht das das ja vor Allem die Jungangler anspricht. Finde es lobenswert das du dich so dafür einsetzt. 

Habe netterweise das Angebot von teilzeitgott mal in Anspruch genommen und per PN ein paar Fragen abgegeben. Dann wird das Thema hier nicht so breit getreten. 
Bleibe natürlich trotzdem weiter dabei und bin gespannt wie sich das Ganze noch entwickelt.


----------



## hechtangler10 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hat schon wer den Vorschlag geäußert Anis- Dipp mit in den Boilie zu tun? 
Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Zutaten. Funktioniert bei mir super.
Aber nur in Kombi mit Sahnepulver.


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Kurze Frage die kurz und bündig beantwortet werden soll, damit das Thema hier nicht ausufert...
Anstatt vorher zu fragen, habe ich natürlich gekauft.... taugt das um Boilies dampf zu garen, oder hab ich nun ein gerät für Gemüse im Schrank 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190859676113?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Das da nicht zich Kilo reingehen ist mir bewusst, aber stück für stück...


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



hechtangler10 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer den Vorschlag geäußert Anis- Dipp mit in den Boilie zu tun?
> Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Zutaten. Funktioniert bei mir super.
> Aber nur in Kombi mit Sahnepulver.



anis ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, ist allerdings sehr schwer im geschmackt, selbst wenn man es vorsichtig benutzt.
anis kann sehr gute fänge bringen aber auch schnell das gegenteil bewirken wenn es zu stark eingestezt wird.
und in gewässern in denen viel brassen sind wird man keine ruhe mehr von den gesellen haben.
auch wenn krebse und krabben im gewässer zu hause sind ist anis ehr schlecht, leider zerfetzen die dir deine boilies schneller als du gucken kannst.anis hat einen vorteil..es benutzen ihn nicht wirklich viele angler, was den köder von den meisten boilies etwas abhebt.
versuche es mal mit maggi anstelle von anis, hat den selber effekt aber brassen, krebse und krabben gehen da nicht so strak drauf ab.
aber wie gesagt, keine schlechte idee.
ist auch nur meine erfahrung, kann gut sein das andere andere erfahrungen mit anis haben.

@ tommi

ja, den kannst du schon benutzen, reicht zwar nicht für mega viele boilies, erfüllt aber sicher seinen zweck.


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2013)

Tolle Sache, die ihr hier auf die Beine stellt.
Und ihr denkt dazu noch an die Jungangler.

Klasse. Viel Erfolg wünsche ich.


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,


wenn es denn nun Langsam aber Sicher an die Mixe gehen soll, kurz noch eine Frage: 

Welcher Mix soll zuerst "entwickelt" werden. Fischig oder Fruchtig / Süß ?


Da die Mehrzahl nen Fischigen Mix wollte, würde ich den auch als Ersten behandeln. 
Was denkt Ihr?

btw: hier würde ich vorschlagen, die reine Mixerstellung (Diskusion)  in einen Extra Thread zu packen. Ein Thread Fischmix + ein Thread Fruchtig / Süßer Mix.



Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

ich denke auch das wir uns nach der mehrzahl der wünsche richten sollten, also erstmal fischig, dann fruchtig.


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

So machen wir das!
Ich erstelle mal 2 passende Themen.

Gruß Tommi


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,
hätte jetzt aber erst mal nur den Fischigen aufgemacht.
Sonst werden wir hier jetzt zu 95% iger Sicherheit parallel Diskutieren.

Ggf. kannst Du den Fruchtigen, von Thomas erst mal "Schließen" lassen. Quasi erst mal parken.


Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Ach stimmt, sorry, im eifer des gefechts...

ich schreib Thomas direkt an!

LG Tommi


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Mal ne Frage meinerseits - was haltet ihr von der Idee den Boilie so zu gestalten, dass er sich stufenweise auflöst?

Ich meine damit, dass ein "Kern" von ca 8mm steinhart immer am haar bleibt, jedoch die äußeren schichten sich langsam ablösen?


----------



## Megacarp (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage meinerseits - was haltet ihr von der Idee den Boilie so zu gestalten, dass er sich stufenweise auflöst?
> 
> Ich meine damit, dass ein "Kern" von ca 8mm steinhart immer am haar bleibt, jedoch die äußeren schichten sich langsam ablösen?


 
Klingt interessant. Wie würdest du es aber bewerkstelligen einen solchen Boilie anzufertigen? 
Ich wüsste nicht wie man so etwas umsetzen könnte, wenn man die Boilies nicht mühsam von Hand rollen will. 
Zudem denke ich, dass es für die Meisten (mich eingeschlossen) ausreicht wenn die Boilies für bis zu 20h am Haar halten, was man auch mit einem normalen Boilie der trotzdem schnell zu arbeiten anfängt erreichen kann.


----------



## Thomas83 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Hi,

ich denke, wenn man keine Rezepte posten will über die diskutiert werden muss man abstimmen.

Hier würde ich folgende Abstimmungen vorschlagen:
1.
Kohlenhydrat Grundgerüst im prozentualen Anteil:
35%
40%
45%
50%
60%

2. Welches Fischmehl und welcher prozentuale Anteil:
Anchovy Fischmehl
Capelin
Rotbarsch
Hering
Lachs
Krillmehl
Garnelenvollmehl
25%
30%
40%

3.
Lösliche Zutaten und prozentualer Anteil:
Milchproteine
vorverdautes Fischmehl
Leberextract
Fischprotein L030
Belachan
GLM + SMP (Green Lipped Mussel + soluble Mussel Protein)
10%
15%
20%

4. Was soll die grobe Strucktur bringen:
Birdfood "Gelb"
Birdfood "Rot"
Rösthanf
Mohn
Muschelschale

Bevor  die Abstimmungen geöffnet werden, kann ja jeder nochmal ein paar  Zutaten nennen die gewünscht sind. Dann kannman diese noch mit einbauen  und die MAsse entscheiden lassen. Dann wird es ein Boilie der aus diesem  Board entsprungen ist.
Beim Kohlenhydrat Grundgerüst kann man  nachdem der prozentuale Anteil am Mix fest steht noch über die Zutaten  wie Reismehl, Maismehl, Sojamehl, Grieß etc. etc. nachdenken.

Noch was... es wurde immer darauf Wert gelegt, dass der Mix für Anfänger gut zu erwerben ist.
Somit  bietet sich m.E. an, dass alle Zutaten bei einem Hersteller zu erwerben  sind. Ich persönlcih habe nämlich auch keine Lust immer 5 Bestellungen  auf mal laufen zu haben. Zudem finde ich es für Anfänger von Vorteil,  wenn man sich den Mix erst mal rollen lassen kann, denn nicht jeder hat  das Geld und die Zeit sich Equipment anzuschaffen bzw. selber zu rollen.
Zudem  könnte man auch eine Sammelbestellung von meinetwegen 100kg Mix starten  und somit evtl. nochmals am Mix sparen.. oder man lässt sich gleich  100-200kg rollen und bekommt darüber einen besseren Preis.

Also was sagt ihr zu dem Vorschlag von mehr Abstimmungen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Megacarp schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Wie würdest du es aber bewerkstelligen einen solchen Boilie anzufertigen?
> Ich wüsste nicht wie man so etwas umsetzen könnte, wenn man die Boilies nicht mühsam von Hand rollen will.
> Zudem denke ich, dass es für die Meisten (mich eingeschlossen) ausreicht wenn die Boilies für bis zu 20h am Haar halten, was man auch mit einem normalen Boilie der trotzdem schnell zu arbeiten anfängt erreichen kann.



Mir geht es nicht darum, wie lange der Boilie am Haar hält, sondern dass ich damit die kleineren Fische "aussortieren" kann indem ich härtere Boilies mache. Klar, das geht auch übers trocknen...aber da verlieren die Boilies an Gewicht, womit man das füttern mit dem Wurfrohr auf größere Distanzen vergessen kann.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Mix, der genau so funktionierte. Frag mich nicht, was genau dazu führte, dass der Boilie sich so "schälte". Jedoch könnte ich das Grundrezept ja mal posten, aber scheinbar besteht an der Boiliereaktion kein Interesse.


----------



## Megacarp (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Mix, der genau so funktionierte. Frag mich nicht, was genau dazu führte, dass der Boilie sich so "schälte".


 
Krasse Sache |bigeyes Was es alles gibt|kopfkrat



Schleie! schrieb:


> Jedoch könnte ich das Grundrezept ja mal posten, aber scheinbar besteht an der Boiliereaktion kein Interesse.


 
Falls du bereit wärst das Grundrezept zu posten, könnte vielleicht jemand der sich da besser auskennt als ich herausfinden welche Faktoren zu diesem Phänomen führen. 

Eigentlich glaube ich, dass schon Interesse besteht und sie sich nur nicht zeigt, da es schwer ist auf so einen Post zu antworten da man die Idee etwas merkwürdig klingt und wenn man das was du geschrieben selbst noch nicht erlebt halt ist es schwer darauf einzugehen. Dennoch finde ich halt die Idee potenzial und verdient es daher diskutiert zu werden. Ich hoffe dass sich noch andere zu dieser Idee melden werden!!!!
Ähnlich wie deine Boilies sollen ja auch die Buzzbait-Boilies von Berkley funktioniert haben wenn ich mich richtig erinnere was über die geschrieben wurde (http://www.am-angelsport.de/ebay/bilder/buzzbaitboilies2.jpg)

Ok, diese Boilies waren nicht der Hammer, das ist aber glaube ich nicht auf das stufenweiße Ablösverhalten zurückzuführen.

Also, lasst mal alle hören, was ihr davon haltet!!!!


----------



## E30Tommi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*

Für mich klingt das so als wenn man einen festen Boilie immer und immer wieder mit diversen Zutaten "panieren" muss.
Hört sich zumindestens aufwändig an, und wäre, falls dem so ist, nicht wirklich meins.

Dann doch lieber was "normales" wo jeder mitmacht und mitmachen kann.

LG Tommi


----------



## Schleie! (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Boardiboilie! Lasst uns was rollen...*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das so als wenn man einen festen Boilie immer und immer wieder mit diversen Zutaten "panieren" muss.
> Hört sich zumindestens aufwändig an, und wäre, falls dem so ist, nicht wirklich meins.
> 
> Dann doch lieber was "normales" wo jeder mitmacht und mitmachen kann.
> ...



Nein, das war ein ganz normaler Mix, nix panieren ect. ganz normal mixen, kneten und dann rollen 

Ein Kollege von mir hat ebenfalls einen Mix seit 3 Jahren, der so arbeitet. Bei ihm fanden wir heraus, dass das zusammenspiel von Kasein und Lactalbumin zu dem Phänomen führten. 

Ein Kern in der Größe eines Kirschkernes bleibt knüppelhart am Haar, während sich der rest außen schön ablöst. Die Ablösezeit ist natürlich von Fischaufkommen am Futterplatz und Strömung abhängig. Bei wenig Bewegung zieht man den Boilie aus dem Wasser nach 20Stunden und er hat immernoch (von 18mm) 14mm. Kann aber auch nach 4 Stunden schon auf 10mm geschrumpft sein . Aber wie gesagt - der "Kern" blieb Knüppelhart am Haar...


----------

